# HDS/Ra Clicky & Rotary Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)



## SaturnNyne (Nov 16, 2008)

*Continued from Part 1*


Here's the important information, everything else you can ignore if you like, it's just me yammering. I'll be following the same basic format used by Enzo Morocioli in his Twisty registry, so please post your information in the following format:

Username...................Model........#xxxx

Please also note any pertinent details of your light, such as custom configurations, modifications, emitter (this has become *especially important for the 170C/Cn*, which has been switched from Osram to XPG!), black bezels or extended buttons on non-Tacticals, aftermarket clips, colors, who you bought it from if secondhand, etc. The more info you provide, the more certain I can be about how it should be recorded.

Feel free to post a photo of your light along with the serial if you'd like. Any stories you want to share are more than welcome too. No reason we can't have a little fun here, so whatever you want to include in your registration post is fine with me as long as it doesn't go too far off topic.

If you want to be nice and try to get everything all properly lined up for me in advance, or at least close, that would be great. I'll be using the monospace font Courier New, if you want to get it just right. But I don't want to scare anyone away with unnecessary complexity, so if that's confusing and you don't want to go to that trouble, that's fine too, I'll take care of it. Just give me your info, hit submit, and you're done.


Thank you for your participation. A special thank you to Luxlover (the grand master of original HDS EDC serial registration) and Enzo Morocioli (the Twisty tracker). Also, a shout out to Thujone, keeper of the excellent NovaTac registry (easily the most visually stimulating serial list). Going back even further, I'd like to thank Turbodog for creating the original EDC list, Blazer for introducing the innovation of sorting by serial number, and Arcoholic for starting the thread that led to all of that. :grouphug: Truly, I am standing on the shoulders of giants.

Also, *titanium Clicky owners*, it's come to my attention that Goatee is maintaining a separate Ti Clicky registry just for you, so be sure to register there too.

I'll try to update the list more or less regularly, as required, but it's schedule-dependent and probably won't be daily. Of course, if I do somehow miss you, or make a mistake of any kind, please do let me know. Seriously, even if it's just a misspelled word, bring it to my attention.


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​

*The Numbers - 1st Generation Clickies*
Total: 357

Proto: ... 13 (Retro-styled prototype with 140C internals)
100wwCn: . 12 (Cn with warm Osram emitter, narrow spot)
100wwCT: .. 2 (CT with warm Osram, narrow spot)
100Chc: .. 33 (Warm, ~4000ºk SSC emitter, CRI of 93, wide spot)
100CThc: .. 2 (CT w/warm, ~4000ºk SSC emitter, CRI of 93, wide spot)
120C: .... 40 (Standard programming, wide spot)
120CT: ... 13 (Tactical programming, narrow spot)
120Chc: ... 2 (Limited 120 lm version,~4000ºk SSC emitter, 93 CRI, wide spot)
120CThc: .. 1 (Limited 120 lm version,~4000ºk SSC, 93 CRI, wide spot, Tactical)
140C: .... 50 (Original standard Clicky, wide spot)
140CE: ...... (“Clicky Executive;” another name for standard 140C)
140Cn: ... 33 (Standard programming, Osram emitter, narrow spot)
140CT: ... 23 (Tactical, black hardware; replaced 140Cn as standard narrow model)
140CTw: ... 2 (Tactical programming, SSC, wide spot)
140Cgt: .. 35 (Standard programming, Guaranteed Tint, SSC, wide spot)
140CEgt: .... (GT “Clicky Executive,” another name for 140Cgt)
140CTgt: .. 1 (Tactical programming, Guaranteed Tint, SSC, wide spot)
170Cn: ... 47 (Initially limited 170 lm narrow-spot, Osram Clicky)
170CT: ... 36 (Initially limited 170 lm Osram, narrow spot Tactical)
170C-Ti: .. 3 (Limited production titanium standard Clicky, narrow spot)
170CT-Ti: . 2 (Limited production titanium Tactical Clicky, narrow spot)
200Cn: .... 3 (Limited production 200 lm narrow-spot Clicky)
200CT: .... 0 (Limited production 200 lm narrow-spot Tactical Clicky)
Purchased modded (by Illumination Supply): 1
Numbered bezels sold separately: 4
Lost/stolen: 6



*CLICKY SERIAL LIST*

Reima......................Proto........#2303
Dadof6.....................Proto........#2307
gswitter...................Proto........#2308
_______?...................Proto........#2310 (turbodog > HDS, replaced)
mikes1.....................Proto........#2319
_______?...................Proto........#2321 (kromeke > HDS, replaced)
jojobos....................Proto-SE.....#2338
bornagainst................Proto........#2360
gottawearshades............Proto........#2376
turbodog...................Proto........#2417
???????....................Proto........#2446 (kromeke:lost in Helen,GA or near Atl.5/10)
______________?............Proto........#2599 (gottawearshades > HDS, replaced)
karlthev...................Proto........#low?

Nekolf.....................170Cn........#5014
christrose.................170Cn........#5094
wolverine1.................140Cgt.......#5152
luxlover...................140C.........#5155
??????.....................140Cgt.......#5160 (sorgun: stolen in Thailand, 3/4/2009)
Dadof6.....................170Cn........#5169
9volt......................140C.........#5176 (Reima > 9volt)
PoliceScannerMan...........170Cn........#5177 (HDS Systems > PoliceScannerMan)
wrencher...................140Cn........#5184
gottwearshades.............140Cgt.......#5199
tz1m3......................140Cgt.......#5213
Dead_Nuts..................140Cgt.......#5215
Lingette...................140C.........#5219
Flyhigh....................140Cgt.......#5234
m16a.......................140C.........#5246
Not So Bright..............140Cn........#5265
gadgetnerd.................140Cn........#5269
AILL.......................140Cn........#5271 (? > AILL, purchased on MP)
kid9p......................170Cn........#5272
jeckyll....................140Cn........#5280
mountain_gav...............140C.........#5285
snoody.....................140Cgt.......#5287
mottom123..................140Cn........#5293
____________?..............140Cgt.......#5308 (Kamakazikev24 > HDS, returned)
zenas......................140Cgt.......#5310
veleno.....................140Cgt.......#5314
flummoxed..................140Cn........#5316
Grillmasterp...............140C.........#5317
wolverine1.................140C.........#5319
mikes1.....................140Cn........#5337
HoopleHead.................140Cn........#5342
Not So Bright..............140C.........#5346
Rob........................140C.........#5350
herrgurka..................140Cn........#5355
__________?................140C.........#5358 (youreacrab > ??)
grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5365
SaturnNyne.................140Cgt.......#5366
hron61.....................140C.........#5370
tpchan.....................140C.........#5375
discoverEDC................140C.........#5377 (Hi-CRI SSC mod, HDS recalibrated)
_______?...................140C.........#5382 (Henk_Lu>HDS; 1st: 140C > C(E),2nd: parasitic drain)
gottwearshades.............140Cn........#5383
grinsekatz.................140C.........#5386
Enzo Morocioli.............170Cn........#5503
Jimmy1970..................140Cn........#5595 (TITAN > Jimmy1970)
grinsekatz.................140Cn........#5601
______?....................140Cgt.......#5613 (keriya > HDS, replaced by 200C)
Gladius....................140Cn........#5615
super-61-..................140Cn........#5643
Fairway1...................140Cgt.......#5667
Nyctophiliac...............140Cgt.......#5673 (andyross > Nyctophiliac)
grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#5676
Emscherpirat...............140Cn........#5689
XD9........................140C.........#5693
Callmaster.................140Cgt.......#5695
Cave Dave..................100wwCn......#5718
Callmaster.................170Cn........#5728
smopoim86..................140C.........#5736
Dyeman12...................140Cn........#5758
Cave Dave..................170Cn........#5775
coloradogps................170Cn........#5790
prime77....................140C.........#5792 (replacement)
griz.......................100wwCn......#5806
divine.....................100wwCn......#5813
rdg178.....................170Cn........#5844
Flyhigh....................170Cn........#5847
Goatee : )>................100wwCn......#5851
Hammer Train...............140Cn........#5861 (PoliceScannerMan > Hammer Train)
strideredc.................140Cn........#5870
Hakyru.....................140Cn........#5874
Strauss....................100wwCn......#5891
Andyft21...................140C.........#5910
Ratton.....................170Cn........#5912
kb2mh......................140Cn........#5922
pete55555..................140Cgt.......#5939
orcinus....................170Cn........#5950
ecallahan..................140C.........#5952
grateful1..................140Cgt.......#5986
dagored....................140Cn........#5989 (eljuez > Goatee > dagored)
_____________?.............140Cn........#5993 (Enzo Morocioli > HDS, exch'd for CT)
karlthev...................140Cgt.......#immaterial

AILL.......................140Cgt.......#6006 (Goatee > AILL)
Moka.......................140Cn........#6008
mwaldron...................100wwCn......#6012 (Enzo Morocioli > mwaldron)
The Sun....................140C.........#6024 (Sledhead > The Sun)
The Coach..................140Cn........#6042
shomie911..................140Cn........#6047
flummoxed..................170Cn........#6048
Gary007....................140C.........#6049
Polar Light................140Cn........#6078
tricker....................140Cn........#6082
grinsekatz.................140Cgt.......#6099
Mike D.....................140Cgt.......#6105 (dtsoll > camaro09 > Mike D)
PoliceScannerMan...........140Cgt.......#6107 (Upgraded to high CRI 93 SSC by Milky)
MeLLo JeLLo................140Cgt.......#6110
turbodog...................170Cn........#6115
Lingette...................140Cn........#6117
MMFEDGAR...................140C.........#6122
______?....................140C.........#6125 (Prime77 > HDS, exchanged)
Barbarian..................170Cn........#6130 (turbodog > HDS,exch'd > Barbarian)
Miled......................140Cgt.......#6133 (Optik49 > Miled)
Griz.......................140Cn........#6149
Moses Mok..................140CT........#6396
Griz.......................120CT........#6509
sappyg.....................120CT........#6535 
Nocam......................120CT........#6550
Boats......................120CT........#6567
Mike D.....................120CT........#6586
Ralls......................120CT........#6594
DucS2R.....................120CT........#6615
Prime77....................120CT........#6632
luxlover...................120CT........#6661
Ritch......................120C.........#6734
sappyg.....................120C.........#6737
bigfoot....................120C.........#6740
faco.......................120C.........#6744
streetmaster...............120C.........#6750
????.......................120C.........#6761 (Norm > ?: Lost on way to new owner)
Lumenz.....................140C.........#6767
oldpal.....................120C.........#6786
rhpdchief..................120C.........#6788
Spypro.....................120C.........#6792
Pöbel......................120C.........#6808 (LEDs: SSC>4000k GDP>90+CRI XP-G Q2)
MBKrPeter50................120C.........#6814
Fairway1...................120C.........#6893
rverdi.....................120C.........#6898 (w/Novatac pocket clip)
griz.......................120C.........#6902
griz.......................120C.........#6934 (paintballdad > griz)
etherealshade..............120C.........#6935
lrp........................120C.........#6969
sygyzy.....................120C.........#6970
JJV........................120C.........#6975
dagored....................120C.........#6977 (Ralls > dagored)
Kilovolt...................120C.........#6987

Illumenaughty..............120C.........#7008
Jimbo-Coolie...............120C.........#7017
Yucca Patrol...............120C.........#7018
ggibby.....................120C.........#7026
Flashlight nut.............170Cn........#7069 (AlTiN bezel & Moddoo clip, sapphire)
iacchus....................170Cn........#7090
skfurr.....................170CT........#7101 (Cc170nCtbBFT)
Dead_Nuts..................170Cn........#7109 (Exec. w/black Ti bezel, black clip)
Henk_Lu....................170Cn........#7136 (Cc170nCtbBFE: blk Ti bezel)
Aepoc......................100wwCT......#7156
GTP........................170Cn........#7164 (Black Ti bezel)
Mike Mlodzik...............170CT........#7170 (Cc170nCtbLsBuCR123FT)
Mossyoak...................170Cn........#7173
Signalprick................170Cn........#7186 (Cc170nCtbLgBFE)
Strauss....................140CT........#7216
Fairway1...................100wwCn......#7233 (Exec. w/black bezel, black clip)
Tacticalsushichef..........140CT........#7239
Civic77....................140CT........#7283
hurricane..................140CT........#7285
pete55555..................140CTgt......#7286
XD9........................140CT........#7287
D.B. ......................140CT........#7289 (Enzo Morocioli > Oddjob > D.B.)
mendhammarsh...............170Cn........#7297 (Cc170nCsbBRT)
eljuez.....................170CT........#7302
mwaldron...................140CT........#7362
fitzDaug...................140CT........#7365
BRO........................170CT........#7384
SaturnNyne.................100wwCT......#7388
Rob........................170Cn........#7389 (Cc170nCsbBFE: Cn w/blk hardware)
Bullfrog...................140CT........#7423
270winchester..............140CT........#742x
Dead_Nuts..................140CT........#7431
gsxrac.....................140CT........#7449
Jchoo......................140CT........#7452 (Shane1 > Jchoo)
jagr.......................100wwCn......#7460
ecallahan..................100wwCn......#7464 (black bezel, flat switch)
Planenutok.................140CT........#7500
bobjane....................170Cn........#7581
Simon520...................170Cn........#7614 (Cc170nCtsLgSFE)
lrp........................140Cgt.......#7680 (CC140wgtCTsBRE)
Bierkameel.................170CT........#7684 (Cc170nCtsLsBFT)
epo........................170Cn........#7730 (Frenchyled > epo, Ti bezel)
gsm........................100wwCn......#7825
Sparky's Magic.............140C.........#7861 (HDS on bezel)
pmek5......................120C.........#7964

davyro.....................120C.........#8003
mobenzowner................120C.........#8029
Max Brightness.............120C.........#8044
CLBME......................120C.........#8055
Fairway1...................120C.........#8073 (Strauss > Fairway1)
Boats......................120C.........#8111
Fichtenelch................120C.........#8112
gbelleh....................120C.........#8128
mitch168...................140C.........#8135 (XM-L)
Meganoggin.................120C.........#8160
divechief..................120C.........#8212
rickdm.....................120C.........#8294
wadus......................140C.........#8360
BRO (Big Red One)..........140C.........#8366
Agile54....................140CT........#8376
Draz.......................170Cn........#8393
Illumenaughty..............170CT........#8405 (Cc170nCssSFT)
Sweeperdk..................140C.........#8429
Ritch......................140C.........#8450 (Exec. w/narrow-spot, raised button)
Dead_Nuts..................200Cn........#8451 (Tact. w/SS bezel and raised button)
fltundra...................140C.........#8452 (Cc140wCssBFE: 140CE w/blk clip)
safd.......................140Cgt.......#8463
Stumpy.....................140C.........#8479
Deklan.....................140C.........#8481 (daberti> coloradogps> Deklan)
Quelalumieresoit...........140Cgt.......#8488
Eric Isaacson..............170Cn........#8517 (sigsour>GeoBruin>Eric Isaacson;CT?)
___?.......................140C.........#8523 (nbp > HDS)
??????.....................140C.........#8524 (darwin: lost 9/2010 in Arlington VA)
CaNo.......................140CT........#8535 (Cc140nCssSFT)
phoenix.stu................140C.........#8543
Willieboy..................140CT........#8579 (Stainless bezel)
Fairway1...................170Cn........#8581
briteflite.................140C.........#8612
jefft......................140C.........#8615
fisk-king..................200Cn........#8620 (Goatee > fisk-king)
cw_mi......................140C.........#8651 (coldshot > cw_mi? Originally Cn?)
daberti....................170Cn........#8659
gottwearshades.............170Cn........#8695
j3bnl......................140C.........#8711
timberwolf.................140C.........#8716
Callmaster.................200Cn........#8727
harton..................AlTiN bezel.....#8878
chaoss.....................140Cgt.......#8891
gsm........................170Cn........#____ (smooth bezel, no numbers)

Pöbel......................120CT........#9149 (converted to XM-L U2)
my19.......................120CT........#9205
Mr.Sparkitle...............120CT........#9207 (HDS on bezel)
mikes1.....................170Cn........#9243 (black stainless bezel, black clip)
antikythera................140C.........#9257
manitoe....................140Cgt.......#9271
Barbarian..................140Cgt.......#9296 (Cc140wgtCsbBFE)
Theatre Booth Guy..........100wwCn......#9313 (Cc100nwwCsbBFE)
sorgun.....................170Cn........#9335 (Cc170nCsbBFE)
Crocodilo..................140CT........#9338
CLBME......................170CT........#9359 (Cc170nCssLgBRT)
mefistofele86..............170CT........#9382 (Moonshadow > mefistofele86)
Tx Bass Tech...............140CTw.......#9394 (Cc140wCssSFT)
KDOG3......................???C.........#9400 (Unknown Clicky custom)
Nickmen....................140C.........#9416
uzirif.....................170CT........#9437
Kilovolt...................170CT........#9462
crizyal....................140Cn........#9482
abarth_1200................140Cn........#9483
Jblackwood.................100CThc......#9487
J33psr0ck..................170CT........#9566
bithor.....................140CT........#9614
Jeff S.....................170CT........#9635
MFS1589....................170CT........#9705
davec611...................100CThc......#9742
Norm.......................140Cgt.......#9754 (Cc140wgtCsbBFE)
gilly......................170Cn........#9774
Enzo Morocioli.............120CThc......#9811
experimentjon..............100Chc.......#9905
skfurr.....................140CTw.......#9916 (Cc140wSssLgSuRT)
Henk_Lu....................120Chc.......#9942 (Cc120wwSssSFE)
Moondancer.................140CT........#9950 (Cc140nSssLgBFT)
iacchus....................100wwCn......#9980
Belstaff1464........Smooth SS bezel.....#9982
hotlight...................100Chc.......#9992

Callmaster.................170C-Ti.....#10014
Frenchyled.................170C-Ti.....#10020 (CtcSFE)
skfurr.....................170CT-Ti....#10032 (CtcDFT - Ltd prod 100% Ti 170)
Belstaff1464...............170CT-Ti....#10040
Belstaff1464...............170CT.......#_____ (Orange, no SN)
DM51.......................170C-Ti.....#10051
ericb445...................170Cn.......#10063
billbunton.................100Chc......#10077
Hakyru.....................140C........#10322 (SSC P4 High CRI modded)
kerberos0023...............140C........#10330
kerberos0023...............140C........#10337
Russ/TN....................120C........#10369
blueo8.....................140CT.......#10588

redleg155..................100Chc......#12469 (Sapphire lens)
turbodog...................120Chc......#12649 (cc120wwcablgsfe)
WildChild..................100Chc......#12679 (Cc100wwCssLgBFE; HDS on bezel)
pjandyho...................140Cgt......#12735
___?.......................100Chc......#12756 (nbp > HDS; irreparable machining malady)
experimentjon..............170Cn.......#12802
SaturnNyne....Silver aluminum bezel....#12928 (HDS)

????????...................100Chc......#13040 (Cc100wwSssLsSFE. jefierro:stolen 12/'10)
manitoe....................170CT.......#13086
davec611...................170CT.......#13092
j3bnl......................170CT.......#13096

manitoe....................100Chc......#14008
think2x....................140Cgt......#14069 (edc3 > think2x)
harton.....................100Chc......#14090
keriya.....................100Chc......#14122 (Cc100wwCssLsBdCR123FE)
keriya.....................100Chc......#14123
azzid......................100Chc......#14191 (think2x > azzid)
dajab77....................140C........#14229
Nickmen....................100Chc......#14265
Belstaff1464...............100Chc......#14286
Flashlight nut.............100Chc......#14350
mefistofele86..............100Chc......#14398 (Bullettproof > mefistofele86)
e1sbaer....................100Chc......#14407
CoachV.....................170CT.......#14484
CoachV.....................170Cn.......#_____ (Orange Ceramic Cerakote, no SN)
Max Brightness.............100Chc......#14497 (17670 tube)
Matthewjekerr..............100Chc......#14510
darwin.....................100Chc......#14516
d_rasp.....................100Chc......#14583 (Boulder > d_rasp)
Russ/TN....................140C........#14603 (Black bezel)
run4jc.....................170CT.......#14624
pjandyho...................100Chc......#14729
Coast......................140C........#14855
Brasso.....................140Cgt......#14895 (HDS name on black bezel)
cistallus..................170CT.......#14976 (PaveHammer > cistallus)
jaws revenge...............170CT.......#14990

tx101......................170Cn.......#15005 (Cc170nCsbLgBdCR123FE)
Scottaw....................140CT.......#15151 (HDS on bezel)
pjandyho...................170CT.......#15164
LGT........................170CT.......#15269
Or Olam....................100Chc......#15373
Gaffle.....................100Chc......#15376
CoachV.....................100Chc......#15444
thaugen....................100Chc......#15526 (Bodhran > thaugen)
ironhorse..................120C........#15585

foxtrot29..................170CT.......#16035
hotlight...................100Chc......#16052
??????????????.............170CT.......#16081 (Sparky's Magic: Lost at market. HDS bez.)
dajab77....................170CT.......#16345
Belstaff1464...............170Cn.......#16407 (Switched to smooth SS bezel #9982)
Belstaff1464...............170Cn.......#_____ (Orange, no SN, using AlTiN #16407)
fl0t.......................170CT.......#16448
davyro.....................170CT.......#16616
Hakyru.....................170CT.......#16653
Russ/TN....................100Chc......#16727 (Black bezel)
jiuong.....................100Chc......#16808

NutSAK.....................170CT.......#17061 (cw_mi > NutSAK)
RobME....................AlTiN bezel...#17631
broonzbane.................120CT.......#17765 (HDS on bezel)
Mrlysle....................170CT.......#17789 (Polished Ti bezel w/o SN, sapphire)
Nicrod.....................170CT.......#17795
radellaf...................120C........#17894
paddling_man...............170Cn.......#17995 (Orange cerakote)

RobME......................170CT.......#18071 (Orange Cerakote, converted to E)
esantana...................300C........#18107 (XML Orange cerakote)
darwin.....................170CT.......#18127 (Orange Cerakote)
darwin.....................100Chc......#18139 (Orange Cerakote)
esantana...................170Cn.......#18185 (Tan cerakote)
harton.....................170CT.......#18209 (Desert Tan Cerakote, AlTiN #8878)
trbofrek...................170CT.......#18250 (Dark earth cerakote)
Mgizler....................170Cn.......#18256
hron61.....................100Chc......#18273 (UnderTheWeepingMoon>Z-Tab>hron61)
SaturnNyne.................100Chc......#18277 (EnzoMorocioli >me;white: "Moby Click")
esantana...................170Cn.......#18281 (White cerakote)
RobME......................100Chc......#18284 (White Cerakote, w/ #17631 black AlTiN bezel)



* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​

*SECOND GENERATION EDC-FAMILY LIGHTS*: Clicky and Rotary (E1S, T1B, R1S, R1B)

*The Numbers - Rotaries and 2nd Generation Clickies*
Total: 97
*120Cn*: .. 12 (E1S-120: Standard defaults, Osram emitter, narrow spot)
120CL: ... 0 (L1B-120: Law Enforcement defaults, Osram, narrow spot, black hardware)
*120CT*: ... 4 (T1B-120: Tactical defaults, Osram emitter, narrow spot, black hardware)
*120Chc*: .. 2 (E1S-Hcri: Warm, ~3700ºk XPG emitter, CRI of 90+)
120CThc: . 0 (T1B-Hcri: CT w/warm, ~3700ºk XPG emitter, CRI of 90+)
*140Cn*: ... 3 (E1S-140: Standard defaults, Osram emitter, narrow spot)
140CL: ... 0 (L1B-140: Law Enforcement defaults, Osram, narrow spot, black hardware)
*140CT*: ... 1 (T1B-140: Tactical defaults, Osram emitter, narrow spot, black hardware)
*170Cn*: .. 10 (E1S-170: Standard defaults, Osram emitter, narrow spot)
*170C*: .... 1 (E1S-170: Standard defaults, changed to XPG emitter, wide)
170CL: ... 0 (L1B-170: Law Enforcement defaults, XPG?, narrow(?) spot, black hardware)
*170CT*: ... 3 (T1B-170: Tactical defaults, Osram emitter, narrow spot, black hardware)
*200C*: .... 6 (E1S-200: Standard defaults, XPG emitter, wide spot)
*200CL*: ... 2 (L1B-200: Law Enforcement defaults, XPG, wide spot, black hardware)
*200CT*: ... 7 (T1B-200: Tactical defaults, XPG emitter, wide spot, black hardware)

*120Rhc*: .. 1 (R1S-Hcri: Warm, ~3700ºk XPG emitter, CRI of 90+)
*120RBhc*: . 1 (R1B-Hcri: Warm, ~3700ºk XPG emitter, CRI of 90+)
*200R*: ... 31 (R1S-200: XPG emitter, wide spot, silver bezel, flush button)
*200RB*: .. 12 (R1B-200: XPG emitter, wide spot, black bezel, raised button)

Numbered bezels sold separately: 1



*CLICKY & ROTARY SERIAL LIST*

(Though the HDS site says that "All V1 and V2 [1st and 2nd versions of the G1 Clicky] models are characterized by serial numbers below 20,000 and "V" threads," some G2s ended up with serials from the G1 range due to an engraving error. They have thus far been in the 12xxx and 13xxx ranges and I'm placing them in proper numerical order at the beginning of the list, but they actually began appearing after the 26xxx range and before any submissions from the 27xxx range.)

ironhorse..................200R........#12831
Not So Bright..............120Rhc......#12880
choombak...................120Chc......#12928
Jackyl.....................200R........#12974 (CarpentryHero > Jackyl)

dy5........................200R........#13017
thaugen....................120RBhc.....#13092 (High CRI Twisty?, black bezel)
LauraQ.....................120Cn.......#13150
Smokescreen................120Cn.......#13163
nbp........................140Cn.......#13262 (1st known G2 with G1 #)
Sean Rorie.................140Cn.......#13277
JustG......................200R........#13565

Mtbmurf....................120Cn.......#20000
keriya.....................200R........#20002
oscarrafone?...............170Cn.......#20016 (MEV> asot> Maxbelg> oscarrafone)
bornagainst................120Cn.......#20021 (U2 XM-L by Illumination Supply)
al93535....................170Cn.......#20063
broonzbane.................200R........#20096
MadAmos....................200R........#20140
Thefo......................200R........#20193
rlichter...................170Cn.......#20242
Flummoxed..................200R........#20260
Ishango....................120Cn.......#20267
Fl0t.......................200R........#20319
Blades.....................200R........#20337
Frenchyled.................200R........#20392
Hakyru.....................200R........#20431
OCD........................200Cn.......#20446
Jrubin.....................200RB.......#20517 (Jake royston > Jrubin; XML mod, flush)
Scottfree..................200CT.......#20541
choombak...................120CT.......#20694
Mtbmurf....................120CT.......#20723
Flucero28..................170CT.......#20774
brandocommando.............170CT.......#20782
Larbo......................200RB.......#20822
HotWire....................200R........#20901
Luciaro....................200CT.......#20944
Dewant.....................200CT.......#20994 (Custom, sapphire)

bondr006...................200CT.......#21159
AZPops.....................200RB.......#21164
999snafu...................200CT.......#21213
Russ/TN....................200RB.......#21234
thejafe....................140CT.......#21336
chuckg.....................170CT.......#21350 (AZPops > chuckg)
Fpsrelic...................200RB.......#21529
Hakyru.....................200RB.......#21544
Lighteous...............AlTiN bezel....#21626
Quiksilver.................200RB.......#21637
Scottfree..................120CT.......#21850
esantana...................200RB.......#21953

TMCGLASSON36...............200RB.......#22118
nanotech17.................200RB.......#22192
MCorbin....................200CT.......#22236
Sparky's Magic.............200CT.......#22267
Johnbeck180................120Cn.......#22354 (radu1978 > John beck; blk bezel)
mudvin.....................200RB.......#22362
Proflash...................170Cn.......#22466
Slumber Pass...............170Cn.......#22487
asot.......................200R........#22581
thaugen....................200R........#22634 (Jalal20 > NocturnalKnives > thaugen)
bornagainst................120Cn.......#22648 (U2 XM-L by Illumination Supply)
SaturnNyne.................170Cn.......#22651
manitoe....................200R........#22740
esantana...................200R........#22765
PCC........................120Cn.......#22885 (Nichia 219 mod)
GPS Rider..................200R........#22961
keriya.....................200C........#22967 (replacement for 140Cgt)
CarpentryHero..............120Cn.......#22995 (think2x > CarpentryHero)
Flucero28..................200R........#22995 (bezel switched?)
Tommygun45.................200R........#22996

Lighteous..................200R........#23018
mrlysle....................200R........#23025
Johnbeck180................170Cn.......#23071
Shooter21..................170Cn.......#23120
kadinh.....................200R........#23161
whateatsrabbits............170Cn.......#23211
dajab77....................200R........#23273
craigberesh................200R........#23339
LGT........................200R........#23351
eightbitpotion.............170Cn.......#23398
bornagainst................140Cn.......#23401
maisaac....................200R........#23409
Henk_Lu....................200C........#23420 (EDC-E1S-200)
Hakyru.....................120Cn.......#23423
Tomcat!....................200R........#23455
davyro.....................200R........#23478
bornagainst................120Chc......#23491 (diesel79 > bornagainst)
Charley....................200R........#23635
logikal16..................120Cn.......#23681
jalal20....................170C........#23719
Thaugen....................200R........#23762

chilitoma..................200RB.......#25377
Greighps...................200C........#25417 (black bezel, raised button)
chilitoma..................200CL.......#25447
Mr Painite.................200CL.......#25493 (black bezel, raised button)
Keyman1....................200C........#25988 (black bezel, flat button)

nbp........................200C........#26081 (black bezel)
Greighps...................120CT.......#26141




I hadn't initially intended to become the registrar for the Rotary, and I was going to start a discussion about who would create a new registry just for it, but I see Rotary owners have already started registering them with me here, and, more importantly, I've noticed that the second generation Clickies are sharing bezels and serial numbers with the Rotary. In effect, HDS is now making one family of lights (EDC) with two sub-models (Clicky and Rotary), and so it looks like the job of registering the whole EDC family has fallen on me. Which is fine. I'm going to stick the new lights down here for now, but I haven't made any final decision on the format of it and I'm open to discussion of the matter.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry!*

registries are fun


----------



## Illumenaughty (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry!*

*Illumenaughty.....120-edcE #7008*


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry!*

Yucca Patrol 120 EDCE 7018


----------



## DM51 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Part 1 was >400 posts, so it is continued here. 

SaturnNyne, if there are any additional posts from Part 1 that you would like to be copied into this continuation thread, please let me know.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



Illumenaughty said:


> *Illumenaughty.....120-edcE #7008*


Welcome to CPF, Illumenaughty! Good name too. I hope you'll enjoy your Ra ownership and continue to participate here with us. :welcome:




DM51 said:


> SaturnNyne, if there are any additional posts from Part 1 that you would like to be copied into this continuation thread, please let me know.


DM, thanks for making the effort to handle the thread restart smoothly, I appreciate it. I do have a few little tweaks I'd like made though, so I'll contact you.


----------



## Illumenaughty (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



SaturnNyne said:


> I hope you'll enjoy your Ra ownership:welcome:


 
Thanks for the welcome, I like the RA so much I got another

Cc170nCssSFT....#8405


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Barbarian....................140CGT.......#9296 (Cc140wgtCsbBFE)

Barbarian....................170CN........#6130 (Cc170nCssSFE)

Looks like I got turbodog's returned light (bezel).


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just received my 170 Tactical (Cc170nCsbBRT). Won't be using the clip, but I did install the two raised screws for anti-roll. 

Moonshadow.................170Cn........#9382


----------



## JJV (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

JJV....120EDCE...#6975


----------



## skfurr (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

skfurr.....................Cc170nCtbBFT.#7101 - Cust TiNAl coated Ti bezel 170 narrow beam Ra Clicky
skfurr.....................CtcDFT.......#10032 - Ltd prod 100% Ti Ra Clicky 170 w/ bezel down Ti "Chip" clip

Thanks!


----------



## lrp (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

lrp CC140wgtCTsBRE s#7680


----------



## jchoo (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Jchoo........................140CT.........#7452

Purchased from Shane1 (Tam Shane) on CPFM.


----------



## D.B. (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

D.B. .......................140CT...............#7289

Purchased from Oddjob on CPFM.


----------



## Agile54 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Agile54 ... CC140 ... #8376
Clicky Custom Tactical 140 w/ narrow beam, stainless bezel, black clip, raised button w/ tact. operation
& purchased directly from Henry; added a blue Ti clip (bezel down) from Chip.


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

A new addition to my collection.

Max Brightness.............120EDCE......#8044


----------



## Meganoggin (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Meganoggin........120EDCE.............#8160

Just waiting on Chip, so I can get rid of the damn clip that keeps getting caught on everything! However the light is simply awesome!


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Ra Clicky #8620 200Cn

traded w/ Goatee for it:thumbsup: (a.k.a. " > " )

very nice


----------



## MFS1589 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

MFS1589 RA Clicky 170CT #9705


----------



## Quelalumieresoit (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Quelalumieresoit..................Ra Clicky CGT 140............. # 8488



Hi there,
greetings from BELGIUM (Europe).


I bought this light 2 months ago and have been carrying it every day. Excellent EDC light. Unfortunately very hard to find in Europe and so expensive. Yes, really expensive!!!
I put a tactical switch on it . Better feeling, I guess. No clip anymore, just a paracord + constrictor knot + 2 Cord Lock Balls.

Now waiting for a 170 Tactical model...

(Sorry for the approximate English, I'm French speaker)


----------



## DM51 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

DM51: Ra Clicky Ti, #10051 :devil:


----------



## gbelleh (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I just received my Ra today.

gbelleh: 120EDCE # 8128


----------



## turbodog (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Henry's got a ton of model #s floating around out there. Seems it's an inherent trait of his, even though he doesn't want to be that way.

That said, I got my new light today

custom build
flat button
cc120wwcablgsfe for what it's worth

this is the new 93 cri warm white emitter
it's NICE
looks like an incan almost

serial # 12649


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I had lost my 200-Cn the day before Thanksgiving. I had posters out and a reward offered.

Last night, my 9 year old came screaming into the family room (where I was reclined and napping) saying he had found my lost 'Precious'. Since I own several Ra lights, I figured he "found" one that wasn't really lost in the first place.

But sure enough, there it was! He found it partially clipped to a range bag in the basement. I had carried this bag to the basement the day before Thanksgiving in an effort to placate the Missus by removing all the gear from public areas prior to family arriving. The clip had previously been bent out and never was as tight as it should be. It simply attached itself to the bag and out of my pocket as I lifted it.

The boy was ecstatic but quickly remembered about the reward promised. He's $20 wealthier today and I have one of my favorite lights back.

It's a friggin' holiday miracle!


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

congrats on your find! I wonder how many "Precious" are out there? I've heard 5 or 6?


----------



## boats (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Add mine

EDC120 Executive # 8111 & EDC120 Tatical # 6567

Thanks,

Boats


----------



## Tx Bass Tech (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Here is mine;

Tx Bass Tech Cc140wCssSFT #9394

Custom 140 lumen,wide beam,crenelated silver stainless steel bezel, silver clip,flush button,tactical operation.

I love this light, but I'm going to order a new clip from Chip.


----------



## Griz (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

paintballdad...............120EDCE......#6934 has traded his Ra Clicky to me.

Please change to...

griz.......................120EDCE......#6934

Thanks


----------



## Jeff S. (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Jeff S..........170CT..............#9635


----------



## Fichtenelch (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Fichtenelch.....120EDCE.....#8112


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Henk_Lu......Cc120wwSssSFE........9942


Custom: 120 lumen high CRI warm white LED, wider beam, smooth silver stainless steel bezel, silver clip, flush button, executive operation


----------



## Moondancer (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Moondancer..... 140Cn (I think)..... #9950 (Cc140nSssLgBFT)


----------



## timberwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

timberwolf 140CE #8716

Been reading CPF a loooong time, time to join I think lovecpf


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



fisk-king said:


> congrats on your find! I wonder how many "Precious" are out there? I've heard 5 or 6?



I'm really not sure. But it will only be a matter of time before sufficient numbers efficient LED's become available and Henry makes production 200's. I've emailed him about higher output GT lights and he would love to make them -- if the emitters were available (I really love my 140-Cgt's color).

So, it's been nice to have a fairly unique light for all this time, but I know the technology will catch up and surpass it soon enough. I envy the guy that got a really sweet knife in trade for his 200. JK. I wouldn't trade mine.


----------



## gilly (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

170cn - #9774

:thumbsup:


----------



## coldshot (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

140CN #8651

Just received it today!


----------



## Tacticalsushichef (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Tacticalsushichef 140ct 7239


----------



## sigsour (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

sigsour 170Cn 8517


----------



## CLBME (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

CLBME............... EDCE...........#8055 

:twothumbs


----------



## Simon520 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Simon520 EDC 170 CN #7614

Cc170nCtsLgSFE


----------



## crizyal (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just received Ra Clicky 140cn SN9482

Thank you!


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Kilovolt ... 120EDCE ... #6987


----------



## CLBME (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

CLBME.............170n.................9359

Cc170nCssLgBRT
:twothumbs


----------



## crizyal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Looks the the OP has not been to CPF since October of 2009.


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Jblackwood . . . . . . . . . . . Custom: 100 lumen high CRI warm white LED, wider beam (sorry, don't know how to shorten it) . . . . . . . . . . #9487

It's a tactical set up with a flush button.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just got my clicky custom today:

KDOG3 9400


----------



## etherealshade (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

etherealshade..............120EDCE......#6935


----------



## Pöbel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Pöbel...................120EDCE......#6808 SSC swapped for 4000k GDP = 100/120WWCN


----------



## J33psr0ck (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

170-T SN 9566 :twothumbs


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Enzo Morocioli.........120WW.......#9811 (CRI93)

Tactical programming, flush switch, black bezel and clip.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Signalprick****170CN****SN 7186

Cc170nCtbLgBFE


----------



## jblackwood (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



jblackwood said:


> Jblackwood . . . . . . . . . . . Custom: 100 lumen high CRI warm white LED, wider beam (sorry, don't know how to shorten it) . . . . . . . . . . #9487
> 
> It's a tactical set up with a flush button.



Ok, it's been a month now, did I do something wrong? How come I'm not up on the registry yet?


----------



## Pöbel (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



jblackwood said:


> Ok, it's been a month now, did I do something wrong? How come I'm not up on the registry yet?



see when the OP was edited last


----------



## jblackwood (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Thanks, Pöbel. I seem to be making silly mistakes like that a lot, lately. 
At least it should provide a couple of  to some and not create too many  people out there. :sigh:


----------



## crocodilo (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Crocodilo..........140Ct........#9338

Stainless bezel, black hardware. Fantastic!


----------



## miled (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

140Cgt is now owned by miled. I purchased it from Optik49

Miled


----------



## kerberos0023 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

kerberos0023..........140CE........#10330


----------



## antikythera (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

antikythera.........140CE.......#9257


----------



## jefierro (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

jefierro............... Cc100wwSssLsSFE...........#13040


----------



## abarth_1200 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

abarth_1200.........140Cn.........#9483

Stealth black


----------



## nbp (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

#8523

140wide, Cren. SS bezel, flush button


----------



## gsm (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

SN 7825 100wwcn


----------



## keriya (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

keriya.....................140CEgt......#5613


----------



## ggibby (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

ggibby.....................EDC120E......#7026


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Got my executive custom 140 GT a week ago. SN 12735.


----------



## kerberos0023 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

kerberos0023..........140CE........#10337


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



Kilovolt said:


> Kilovolt ... 120EDCE ... #6987


 

.... and also ...

Kilovolt ... 170T ... #9462


----------



## kromeke (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Returned my clicky prototype last year to Henry for replacement. The new one's serial number is 2446. 

Unfortunately, I lost the light this past weekend, 2 May 2010. The light was lost either in Helen, Ga. or at a gas station south of Atlanta. 

I can't complain, I did find a Surefire U2 many years ago. 

To summarize, 2321 > returned to HDS, replaced with 2446, now out in the wild


----------



## Brasso (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Brasso...........140gt..........14895 (HDS name, black bezel, Saphire lens)


----------



## Bierkameel (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Bierkameel................Cc170nCtsLsBFT.............7684

Custom: 170 lumens LED, narrower beam, crenelated silver titanium bezel, sapphire lens w/AR coatings, black clip, flush button, tactical operation


----------



## pmek5 (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

pmek5......................120EDCE......#7964


----------



## davec611 (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

High CRI T  9742

170T 13092


----------



## WildChild (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Cc100wwCssLgBFE , Custom: 100 lumens high CRI warm white LED, wider beam, crenelated silver stainless steel bezel, ultra-clear glass lens w/AR coatings, black clip, flush button, executive operation:

SN 12679
HDS Systems


----------



## uzirif (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

uzirif , 170 Tactical, #9437


----------



## Hammer Train (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

PoliceScannerMan...........140Cn........#5861 >>>>>> Hammer Train


----------



## keriya (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

keriya.....................100ww........#14122

Cc100wwCssLsBdCR123FE
Custom:
100 lumens high CRI warm white LED,
wider beam,
crenelated silver stainless steel bezel,
sapphire lens w/AR coatings,
black clip bezel down,
CR123 battery compartment,
flush button,
executive operation

After catching the "high CRI" bug, I had to complement my Clicky 140GT with a high CRI one. I'ts a perfect little light in every respect! The enhanced color rendition of the high CRI LED really gives me a clearer vision, even at lower brightness. This is very hard to put in numbers, as it concerns the tricky interaction between physics (at the LED side of things) and physiology (and even psychology) of the human visual system, but in my cursory, subjective and totally non-scientific tests I've come to the conclusion that for *me*, the color rendering is more important than sheer lumens.


----------



## skfurr (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I hope this is still the place to register our goodies...

skfurr.....................Cc170nCtbBFT.#7101 - Cust TiNAl coated Ti bezel 170 narrow beam Ra Clicky with Ti "Chip" clip

skfurr.....................CtcDFT.......#10032 - Ltd prod 100% Ti Ra Clicky 170 w/ bezel down Ti "Chip" clip

skfurr.................Cc140wSssLgSuRT..#9916 - Cust Cn140 smooth stainless bezel, raised button, tactical op, no clip - using HDS Tactical ring

Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## Mike Mlodzik (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Mike Mlodzik...................Cc170nCtbLsBuCR123FT........#7170

EDC Custom flashlight, 170 lumens LED, crenelated black titanium bezel, sapphire lens, Bezel-Up/Down wvaltakis2 titanium clip, CR123 battery compartment with the older 4 hole switch head, flush button, tactical operation.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

:bump:


----------



## iacchus (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I'll play.

iacchus..........170Cn........#7090 (Exec. w/black Ti bezel, black clip, flush button)


----------



## bobjane (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

bobjane...................170Cn........#7581

Ti bezel, sapphire lens.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Sparky's Magic......140 - E Wider Beam........7861.


----------



## experimentjon (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I got mine today!

Custom High CRI Clicky: 9905
Custom 170 Clicky:12802

No bad luck Chinese numbers in there. So I'm happy.


----------



## Tally-ho (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Why bother with this thread since the Original Post wasn't updated for a long time:
Last edited by SaturnNyne; 07-30-2009 at 10:12 AM. Reason: Updated as far as post #4
*SaturnNyne *
Last Activity: 10-08-2009 04:09 PM

It's time to create a new thread that will be keep "up to date" by the original poster.


----------



## CoachV (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

CoachV.....170 Tactical...#14484
also......170E Orange Ceramic Cerakote....no serial#


----------



## Max Brightness (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Custom high CRI with 17670 tube. SN 14497


----------



## hotlight (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

hotlight......Hi CRI.....#9992
hotlight......Hi CRI.....#16052


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Belstaff1464.......170Cn.................................#9982 (smooth SS bezel, custom Exec)
Belstaff1464.......High CRI..............................#14286 
Belstaff1464.......orange CeraKoted 170Cn........#16407 (black AlTiN bezel)


*note:* the orange CeraKoted 170Cn came with an orange bezel that did not have a serial number on it. I replaced it with the black AlTiN from my custom 170Cn. I ordered a smooth SS for the custom 170Cn from HDS that came with a serial number !! Do extra bezels normally come with s/n ?? So, the s/n for my custom 170Cn was originally #16407 before I replaced it with the smooth SS #9982. What's the rules about that on this thread ? Are we trying to record the original s/n of the light ?


----------



## Nickmen (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Nickmen.........Ra Clicky 140 Executive.........#9416

best regards

Nick


----------



## mefistofele86 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

mefistofele86.............high CRI.............#14398

Thank you


----------



## PaveHammer (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

PaveHammer.............170 Tactical.............#14976


----------



## iacchus (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I completely forgot to add my second clicky to the list.

Here we go:

iacchus..........100WWCn........#9980 (Exec. w/smooth SS bezel, black clip, flush button)


----------



## ericb445 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just got my 170E flat tailswitch and Ti bezel with sapphire lens. Sn#10063


----------



## MosesM (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Moses Mok...................140CT........#6396

All the way in Malaysia


----------



## e1sbaer (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

High cri #14407

(who will take over this thread).


----------



## Russ/TN (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I have Spinnie #21234
I have HDS 120E #10369
I have HDS 140 #14603
I have High CRI #16727


----------



## RobME (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

High CRI #18284 White Cerakote, w/ #17631 Black AlTiN Bezel
Clicky 170T Orange Cerakote #18071


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Looks like a bunch of the registrations got wiped out in the crash. Here's what I have:
broonzbane..........EDC-120-T..........#17765
broonzbane..........EDC-R1S-200..........#20096


----------



## keriya (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

keriya..........EDC-R1S-200..........#20002

I feel I was lucky with that serial number




...


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

*T-200*
bondr006..........EDC-T1B-200..........#21159

*Rotary*
bondr006..........EDC-R1S-200..........#20448


----------



## cistallus (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just realized my original post was 12/7/10 so has gone to the twilight zone.

Clicky 170T #14976 (with extras)
Purchased from PaveHammer (post #91 at top of this page) from this MP thread: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?240370


----------



## mefistofele86 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

mefistofele86......high CRI..... #14398 (bought from Bullettproof)
mefistofele86......170T.......... #9382 (bought from Moonshadow)


----------



## Thefo (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Thefo..........................Rotary 200 executive with SS bezel #20193 bought right from Henry at HDS


----------



## fl0t (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Clicky 170t -------- #16448


----------



## harton (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

ha12ton..... EDC High CRI..... #14090


----------



## d_rasp (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

d_rasp. . . . .EDC High CRI. . . . .#14583 (purchased from Boulder on the MP) < My first HDS!


----------



## Mtbmurf (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

My first hds lights... New gen...
Edc E1S 120--- ser# 20000
Edc T1B 120--- ser# 20723
Luv 'em..... Dunno why i waited so long...


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Hello everyone, just letting you know that the list is once again updated!

As some of you noticed, the CPF crash destroyed my last update and reverted the list back to a very out of date version. When I came back to do another update, I found CPF down and talk of it maybe never returning, so after a few days of checking in on the situation I kinda forgot about it for a few weeks. Glad it's back, though I'm disappointed by how many posts were lost. Fortunately, I'd already grabbed all the posts that were included in the last update plus a few that hadn't been inserted yet, so I'll be reposting those from my list. If you submitted a serial anytime between about the beginning of february and whenever CPF came back online, please check to make sure you made it into the list!

The other part of the delay was that once CPF came back up and I assessed the work needed, I realized that I was still very unhappy with the way I'd been handling the model designations. Rather than quickly pasting the registry back up as it was before, I waited until I had time to go through it and "fix" it. I hope you'll agree that the changes make it clearer and more sensible. I'll be adding more discussion of that, not because I expect too much outcry or questioning but because I truly agonized over it for quite a while and I hope that everyone will understand that I'm trying to make this list the best it can be and I'm not just making entirely arbitrary decisions out of laziness.

Also, the matter of the Rotary serials, which I'd intended to bring up for discussion, seems to have settled itself, at least for now. I hadn't intended to track the Rotary, but since some owners have already started submitting them to me, I've noticed that the serials are apparently coming from the same pool as the 2nd gen Clickies are pulling from, and the bezels seem to confirm this with their lack of a model designation. So I guess I'll start collecting all current EDC serials? Should I start a new thread for all of the new-generation lights? Thoughts and ideas?





Russ/TN said:


> I have Spinnie #21234
> I have HDS 140 #14603


I figured out that Spinnie = Rotary, but am I correct in assuming that it's the silver model? And is your 140 a standard 140C? Confirmation appreciated.




RobME said:


> High CRI #18284 White Cerakote, w/ #17631 Black AlTiN Bezel
> Clicky 170T (converted to E) #18071 Orange Cerakote


I put you down for all three numbers. Can you tell me more about how it was converted to an E though?




broonzbane said:


> Looks like a bunch of the registrations got wiped out in the crash. Here's what I have:





cistallus said:


> Just realized my original post was 12/7/10 so has gone to the twilight zone.


Yep, a whole bunch sure did get wiped out, I just hope there weren't any submissions between my last swing through and the crash. Thank you both for noticing and resubmitting.




mefistofele86 said:


> mefistofele86......170T.......... #9382 (bought from Moonshadow)


Are you sure this one is a tactical? It was originally registered as a 170Cn. Would appreciate confirmation either way.




d_rasp said:


> d_rasp. . . . .EDC High CRI. . . . .#14583 (purchased from Boulder on the MP) < My first HDS!


Congratulations and welcome to the club! You started with quite a fine one.




Mtbmurf said:


> My first hds lights... New gen...
> Edc E1S 120--- ser# 20000


And congratulations to you too, both on your first HDS and on getting the very first of the new generation serial numbers (1st generation Clicky serials officially stop at 19,999).


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

For the sake of completeness, here are the lost serial submissions I collected before the crash.

These were included in the last update:
j3bnl 140 Executive #8711
j3bnl 170 Tactical #13096
jaws revenge	170T #14990
Scottaw.....HDS 140T.......15151
jiuong	High CRI #16808
Mossyoak. 170en. 7173 AlTiN Ti bezel. Sapphire. Flush. Exec.
billbunton High CRI 10077
foxtrot29.........Ra Clicky 170T.......#16035
Bodhran.....High CRI.....15526
my19 120 EDCT #9205
Sparky's Magic	170T HDS Systems #16081
Sparky's Magic	140EX. HDS Clicky #7861
cw_mi RA Clicky 170T #17061
cw_mi RA Clicky 140E ti bezel #8651	Bought off MP and don't see it in the registry
bithor.........140CT........#9614
cistallus.............170 Tactical.............#14976	(bought from PaveHammer)
Matthewjekerr.....High CRI	#14510
Or Olam	High CRI #15373	OK, so I'm a little slow to post...
Norm	120 EDC #6761 lost in the post on it's way to a new owner.
Norm	140 EDC GT Custom #9754 Cc140wgtCsbBFE
Belstaff1464............Ti 170T........#10040
Belstaff1464............2nd Orange 170T..........n/a (no serial number)
radellaf...................120EDCE........#17894
divechief.......................120EDC............ ......8212
blueo8 140T SN: 10588
jefierro	sad to inform my Ra High CRI was stolen last night so mark 13040 as stolen.
Mrlysle 170t custom order ser# 17789	black Ti bezel, sapphire
broonzbane.......................HDS-120-T....................#17765
Ian	HDS Every Day Carry SN 9207
Gaffle...................100wwC........#15376 Exec, crenelated SS bezel, flush button, Moddoo SS clip. 
pjandyho	100 High CRI, Custom black bezel with protruding tail - Serial 14729
pjandyho	170 Tactical - Serial 15164
darwin...................100wwC........#14516 (High CRI 100)
darwin...................100wwC........#18139 (Orange Cerakote High CRI 100)
darwin...................170CT........#18127 (Orange Cerakote 170 lm Tactical)
Lost/stolen: darwin Not sure if I should add my username to a lost light since it isn't mine anymore - Username...................140C........#8524 (Lost 9/2010 Arlington VA. Ra Lights, Ralights.com on bezel)
tx101......................170Cn........#15005 Cc170nCsbLgBdCR123FE

These were submitted after the last update and were lost in the crash:
NutSAK.....................170CT.......#17061 (cw_mi > NutSAK)
Draz	Ra Clicky executive 170 sn 8393
Coast......................140CEDC........#14855
Mgizler...................170CE................... ....18256
think2x..........High CRI............#14191


----------



## Blades (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

"Blades"/Jason........Rotary 200..........#20337(stainless bezel, flat switch)


----------



## al93535 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

HDS 170E #20063


----------



## Russ/TN (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*




Originally Posted by *Russ/TN* 

 
I have Spinnie #21234
I have HDS 140 #14603

Sorry about that,
Rotary #21234 is the Tactical, black stainless bezel 
HDS #14603 is the standard 140C, black stainless bezel-executive/flush tailcap
High CRI #16727 , black stainless bezel-executive/flush tailcap
HDS 120E #10369, silver stainless bezel-executive/flush tailcap


----------



## cistallus (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I think that the Rotaries should go in this same thread. After all, if you don't use the rotary part, then it works just like a Clicky.


----------



## Ishango (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Ishango...................EDC-E1S-120........#20267


----------



## Nickmen (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Nickmen..... EDC High CRI..... #14265


----------



## MadAmos (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

MadAmos Rotary EDC-R1S-200 20140 now lives on the central coast of CA. :twothumbs


Amos


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



Russ/TN said:


> Sorry about that,
> Rotary #21234 is the Tactical, black stainless bezel
> HDS #14603 is the standard 140C, black stainless bezel-executive/flush tailcap
> High CRI #16727, black stainless bezel-executive/flush tailcap
> HDS 120E #10369, silver stainless bezel-executive/flush tailcap


Thanks for clearing that up, I think I've got your info in correctly now.




cistallus said:


> I think that the Rotaries should go in this same thread. After all, if you don't use the rotary part, then it works just like a Clicky.


Thanks for the input. I'm starting to agree; the current EDCs are all sharing the same line of serials that began all the way back with the original HDS EDC line, so I don't think they should be broken apart. That HDS now appears to view Clickies and Rotaries as simply variations of EDCs makes that choice even more sensible to me. Still, if their serials were separated like the Twisty's and Clicky's were, I would say the Rotary is different enough to list separately.

Unless I get some disagreement soon, I'll probably start formatting the 2nd gen EDC list into a more permanent form.




MadAmos said:


> MadAmos Rotary EDC-R1S-200 20140 now lives on the central coast of CA. :twothumbs


:twothumbs Hi Amos. Out of curiosity, about where on the central coast are you and your Rotary located? (I can't PM you apparently.)


----------



## asot (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

My 1st HDS!!!
EDC-E1S-170, travelled to Europe (from GoingGear)
asot......170Executive....... #20016

I can say I'm a little dissapointed - will contact seller and manufacturer
LED is a bit off centered!!! (and beam has an artifact, from about 10-20cm)


----------



## SaturnNyne (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



asot said:


> My 1st HDS!!!
> EDC-E1S-170, travelled to Europe (from GoingGear)
> asot......170Executive....... #20016
> 
> ...


Welcome asot! Very sorry to hear about your disappointment though. Normally, when someone complains about an HDS having an off-center emitter, it's because the die of the led is off-center within its housing and it's the die that's actually centered in the reflector to give a perfect beam. However, unfortunately, it looks like the die in yours actually is a little off.  Of course the proof is in the pudding; the beamshot you posted _does_ look abnormal. It's normal for these emitters to have a small donut hole in the center at very close distances (I'd say up to about 10-15cm on my 100ww), but they shouldn't be off-center like yours appears to be. That said, you say that this artifact is only visible up to about 20cm? Does the beam appear basically perfect after that? If the beam is ok at more normal working distances, you might find that a perfectly centered one only moves the artifact to the center, maybe slightly reduces the maximum distance at which it appears, and maybe make it a little more subtle. If that's the case, maybe you can live with it rather than going through the trouble of an exchange? Or maybe not; how much such imperfections bother you is definitely a personal thing that varies a lot, and there's definitely no excuse for a Clicky having a visibly off-center beam. Good luck with whatever you decide to do about it, and I hope you're enjoying the light aside from that issue.


----------



## chaoss (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

chaoss..............140GT.............8891

I'm as happy as a plump peach.


----------



## run4jc (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Was 'without' for a while - traded for a 170T - with all the flashlights that have come and gone (and remained) in my collection, I find that I reach for this one more often than any other - including my Rotary 200...

14624

Lovin' it.


----------



## Flucero28 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Flucero28 - EDC T1B 170 #20774


----------



## Pöbel (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

My trustworthy Clicky now sports a 90+ CRI XP-G Q2

so please change the line to
Pöbel......................120C.........#6808 (SSC swapped for 90+ CRI XP-G Q2)


----------



## SaturnNyne (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



run4jc said:


> Was 'without' for a while - traded for a 170T - with all the flashlights that have come and gone (and remained) in my collection, I find that I reach for this one more often than any other - including my Rotary 200...


I'd be interested to hear more about why you end up gravitating to the 170C instead of the R, if you'd like to elaborate. I'm a little biased toward the Clicky of course, but I also have a real fondness for the osram beam, so I think in your situation I might find the same thing. Curious if it's the beam that does it for you or something else.




Pöbel said:


> My trustworthy Clicky now sports a 90+ CRI XP-G Q2
> 
> so please change the line to
> Pöbel......................120C.........#6808 (SSC swapped for 90+ CRI XP-G Q2)


Done! That Clicky is getting to try a lot of nice emitters. Is it ok that I altered your note a little to instead show the progression of leds you've put in the light? If you don't like it, I can just put in how you have it here. Any photos of the results of this latest swap? Or at least a description? I have a friend who's looking to mod a NT and I think he's considering an emitter much like what you chose.


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2011)

Thread title updated as requested


----------



## OCD (May 23, 2011)

Custom ordered 200 Clicky, executive programming, silver bezel and flush button. SN: 20446. The number on my invoice is Cc200BsbLgB123FE.

Not sure if this should be listed as below since technically there isn't a true "200 Executive" model?

OCD...................200CE.......#20446 (E1S-200)

I also ordered a raised button for it too.

Please add it to the list as you see fit.

Thanks.


----------



## dewant (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,

My first post. Just received my new Clicky.

Dewant, EDC Custom Clicky, SN20994

Black bezel 200 lumens, sapphire lens w/AR coatings, CR123 battery compartment, flush button, tactical presets

Added Oveready Z59 stainless steel black pocket clip 

Very happy!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 7, 2011)

dewant said:


> My first post. Just received my new Clicky.


Hi Dewant, welcome to CPF! Glad you're enjoying your new Clicky, thanks for registering it.





DM51 said:


> Thread title updated as requested


Thanks DM. I kind of miss the simpler name, but just Clicky Registry was no longer covering it.





OCD said:


> Custom ordered 200 Clicky, executive programming, silver bezel and flush button. SN: 20446. The number on my invoice is Cc200BsbLgB123FE.
> 
> Not sure if this should be listed as below since technically there isn't a true "200 Executive" model?


That's a good point, and one I hadn't given much thought. If there _were_ an existing designation in the new system for your light, it'd be an E1S-200, just like you said. But since it's only available through the custom system and there isn't a predefined model name being used for it, perhaps it's inaccurate to apply it? Hm. In the end, really, it doesn't matter; it has more to do with how the HDS site is currently set to identify its merchandise than how we identify our flashlights. I'll leave things as they are for now, with the idea that changes will probably be made. To be honest, I'm in favor of tossing out this whole new E/T1S/B-### system; it's just another unnecessary additional complication. I've been noting them just because people have been giving them and I haven't made a final decision on what I'm going to do about them, but I'm probably just going to continue using the naming convention that was originally established within the registry and whatever new designations HDS comes up with can be noted in the model description list when I get that thrown together. I assume there will be E2 and T2 models at some point (provided this new structure lasts longer than it takes to develop them), so I'll just have to hope that ignoring the new names now doesn't complicate things later.


----------



## craigberesh (Jun 13, 2011)

craigberesh........Rotary 200..........#23339(stainless bezel, flush switch)


----------



## think2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Just picked up another one.........140GT............ #14069


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 15, 2011)

think2x said:


> Just picked up another one.........140GT............ #14069


I saw that sales thread and was hoping you'd stop in and register it—thanks. Good deal you got! The Cgt was my first Clicky and continues to serve me well today, 2.5 years later. Just used it a few times last night, in fact.


----------



## paddling_man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll drop this 170 Clicky, executive programming into the thread.

paddling_man......... 170CE........#17995. (orange)


----------



## HotWire (Jun 17, 2011)

HDS Systems Rotary #20901 A sweet light!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 19, 2011)

Paddling_man, thanks for including the photo! Those oranges do look mighty sharp. And I noticed your purchase of it; you got a great deal, as I recall. Lots of really good Clicky deals around lately.




HotWire said:


> HDS Systems Rotary #20901 A sweet light!


Sweet indeed. I assume yours is the silver version? That's what I put you down as.


----------



## Tommygun45 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just jumped into the Ra world. I fear my wallet will never forgive me. For the record anyone know if you can get these cerakoted by that guy on CPF who does surefire's? Jeff Furbush maybe? Anyways

Tommygun45 - Rotary with flush button, silver bezel #22996


----------



## fl0t (Jun 21, 2011)

Proud owner of my second HDS:

Fl0t........Rotary 200..........#20319(stainless bezel, flush switch)


----------



## callmaster (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I notice I have one missing from the list 

Callmaster...................170C-Ti........#10014


----------



## Flucero28 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flucero28- EDC Rotary silver bezel with flush button # 22995

Edit: looks like tommygun45 and I have brother rotaries!


----------



## Tommygun45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Small world... haha

For the record anyone know what it started at and if it went in sequential order? I'd be interested as to what his actual production numbers are like. ..

Also its totally normal for my rotary cap to have a tiny little hole in it correct? I think I had read that somewhere.


----------



## paddling_man (Jun 21, 2011)

SaturnNyne said:


> Paddling_man, thanks for including the photo! Those oranges do look mighty sharp. And I noticed your purchase of it; you got a great deal, as I recall. Lots of really good Clicky deals around lately.


 
Even better now that I finally dumbed my way into the customization menu. It was almost like the light was smarter than me there for a minute. (Disclaimer: The light is very likely smarter than me.) 

Excellent light and I LOVE the locator beacon function and momentary operation now!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 23, 2011)

Tommygun45 said:


> For the record anyone know if you can get these cerakoted by that guy on CPF who does surefire's? Jeff Furbush maybe?


I don't really know much about it, but I would assume it can be done since it's been done to Clickies in the past. I've been hearing some complaints about the lesser durability of cerakote lately though, in case that would be an issue. Sure looks nice.





callmaster said:


> I notice I have one missing from the list
> 
> Callmaster...................170C-Ti........#10014


Thanks for catching that! Especially since it's such a rare model.





Tommygun45 said:


> For the record anyone know what it started at and if it went in sequential order? I'd be interested as to what his actual production numbers are like. ..
> 
> Also its totally normal for my rotary cap to have a tiny little hole in it correct? I think I had read that somewhere.


I'm gonna give you the long version. The original HDS EDCs of about five years ago started at 1 (I guess?) and went to 4999 or less. The Ra Twisty again started at 1 and went to around 2299 probably. The prototype version of the Clicky, which used the body style of the original EDC, started around 2300 and seems to have run to around 2600, so it appears to be working from the same pool as the Twisty. However, that's a range of 300 serials and I'm pretty sure there were _well_ under 100 protos made; I believe the reason for the large spread of numbers is because, as I believe I noticed when I started this list, the proto numbers have been chosen so as not to duplicate any numbers from the original EDCs, which crossed into this range. I believe I asked Henry about this and he confirmed that there would be no shared numbers. For the production Clicky, Henry decided to avoid creating any more conflicts than he already had by restarting the Twisty at 1, so he started them where the originals left off, with the idea that all HDS lights from there onward would probably stick to this one company-wide serial pool. The first generation Clickies span 5000 to 19999. The second generation Clickies and Rotaries start at 20000. So there are quite a lot of Clickies out there. No surprise there since it's listed as the #1 must have light on CPF.

I'm pretty certain Henry makes no effort to line the bezels up precisely and send the lights out in order, but the serials are assigned in more or less sequential order. I would guess that he receives a box or bin of 1,000 bezels all within the same thousand block and then he just picks from that at random until they're all gone and then moves to the next block. My 140Cgt was among the first shipped out to US distributors and is 5366. The others that arrived around that time were also all in the 5,000s I think. About three months later I got a 100wwC in the 7,000s; about a year after that I got a bezel from the 12,000s; recently I acquired one made probably late last year from the 18,000s. Pretty orderly.

Someone else will have to weigh in on the Rotary cap hole; I don't have one and am not familiar enough with their differences. Of course I'd certainly guess that if yours has a hole in it, it's probably supposed to be there. The first design of the Clickies included tailcaps with four holes for the purpose of gripping them with the tool that connected them and removed them; maybe it's something like that.





paddling_man said:


> Excellent light and I LOVE the locator beacon function and momentary operation now!


Heh, the locator beacon... I love it too, or at least it's the feature I so want to love! Before I ever got an HDS, I thought that was such a great idea, but I've never been able to use it much because I've just found it too bright for the way I carry, use, and store the lights. Oh well. Still a cool feature even if it doesn't work so well for me. 

And I still like the feature enough to have made a quick little video in honor of it, if you're curious: http://youtu.be/uyDKgVp0pzc


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi,

New addition, settling in nicely 

Flummoxed........Rotary 200..........#20260(stainless bezel, flush switch)

Flummoxed


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 25, 2011)

SaturnNyne.................170Cn......#22651

Though I gotta say, this Cn's beam is not the narrow Cn beam I've seen in the past. It makes me question continuing to use the Cn designation if this is what they're tending to look like these days. Might look into it. It's proving itself to be a very interesting beam though....

Figure I should lead by example and include some photos.

New one on the right.




B42XRGT, 140Cgt, 100wwCT, 100Chc, 170Cn.




Other Clicky photos here.


----------



## flashlight nut (Jun 25, 2011)

Flashlight nut......170Cn Clicky......#7069 (AlTiN Bezel, Black AlTiN Moddoo Clip, Sapphire lens)
100CRI Clicky.....#14350 (Standard)
Sorry it took so long to post to registry. Had lights for about a year. I will post my 240T Clicky when it becomes available.


----------



## eightbitpotion (Jul 4, 2011)

eightbitpotion.......170Cn.......#23398 (Stainless Bezel)


----------



## manitoe (Jul 19, 2011)

It's about time I added my clickies. Thanks for doing this btw.

manitoe....................140Cgt.......#9271
manitoe....................170CT.......#13086
manitoe....................100Chc......#14008

manitoe....................200R1S......#22740 (R1S-200)


----------



## Or Olam (Jul 19, 2011)

My beloved and cuddly High CRI Clicky (#15373) purchased just before the Great CPF/HDS Blackout of 2010.


----------



## GPS Rider (Jul 22, 2011)

GPS Rider...................R1S-200........#22961

Man, do I love this light! :twothumbs


----------



## harton (Jul 24, 2011)

glad owner of my second HDS:

harton.....................T1B-170......#18209 (Desert Tan Cerakote, w/ #8878 black AlTiN bezel)


----------



## Lighteous (Jul 24, 2011)

Lighteous......................EDC-R1S-200...................#23018 

(also purchased a second bezel - black #21626)


----------



## ScottFree (Jul 24, 2011)

Scottfree - EDC-T1B-200 #20541
EDC-T1B-120 #21850


----------



## Shooter21 (Jul 24, 2011)

is the rotary as durable as the others?


----------



## kadinh (Aug 5, 2011)

kadinh - Rotary Silver RS1 #23161


----------



## Proflash (Aug 5, 2011)

Proflash...................EDC-E1S-170........#22466


----------



## trbofrek (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

trbofrek.....170CT....#18250 Dark earth cerakote


----------



## dajab77 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here are my three
dajab77............EDC-R1S-200.................#23273

dajab77............EDC Tactical 170..............#16345

dajab77............EDC Executive 140............#14229

Thanks


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Aug 14, 2011)

Sparky's Magic..........EDC - T1B - 200Lu..........#22267.

Worth the wait! Fantastic beam, solid spill, perfect white tint equivalent to, and just as creamy as, the previous GT. tint. 

This 'light actually out throws my Q Turbo (230L.) and considering the Quark has a highly polished smooth reflector this is pretty impressive. :twothumbs

The LED. is perfectly centered and everything is spotless.


----------



## choombak (Aug 16, 2011)

Got my first HDS light today, EDC-T1B-120 #20694. I am impressed - overbuilt, hefty, perfectly centered GoldenDragon emitter, and a complicated programming manual.


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Tomcat!.....R1S 200... #23455


----------



## Shooter21 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Shooter21......170......#23120


----------



## maisaac (Sep 14, 2011)

EDC R1S 200 rotary - #23409


----------



## jalal20 (Sep 14, 2011)

Jalal20.....200 Rotary....#22634

LOOOVVEEEEEE my Rotary


----------



## Quiksilver (Sep 19, 2011)

Quiksilver ------------- HDS EDC-R1B 200 ------------- 21637

Location: Brisbane, Australia


----------



## davyro (Oct 9, 2011)

davyro..............HDS EDC R1S-200...............23478
UK
My very first Ra Rotary


----------



## think2x (Oct 9, 2011)

Passed my High CRI #14191 on to azzid last week.


----------



## Larbo (Oct 9, 2011)

Larbo - HDS Rotary 200 #20822

Tac black bezel


----------



## hron61 (Oct 23, 2011)

hron61....hds hi cri #18273 and ra clicky 140c #5370

my first and second hds.


----------



## Slumber (Oct 24, 2011)

Slumber Pass.........EDC-E1S-170.....#22487


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 22, 2011)

Think I'll give the registry a bump since there haven't been any submissions in a while.

I just tweaked some of the legacy model descriptions, nothing significant. As always, let me know if you have any questions or suggestions.




Shooter21 said:


> is the rotary as durable as the others?


Not quite, but probably good enough for normal uses.




Sparky's Magic said:


> Sparky's Magic..........EDC - T1B - 200Lu..........#22267.
> 
> Worth the wait! Fantastic beam, solid spill, perfect white tint equivalent to, and just as creamy as, the previous GT. tint.
> 
> This 'light actually out throws my Q Turbo (230L.) and considering the Quark has a highly polished smooth reflector this is pretty impressive. :twothumbs


Good to hear your positive report. Kinda like you, I found that the tint on my G2 170 not only matched the quality of my old GT... it actually exceeded it, by enough that it actually looks decent outdoors, while the GT still looked rather ghostly despite its nice white premium tint. Interesting the variation on reports of how the G2 models throw.




think2x said:


> Passed my High CRI #14191 on to azzid last week.


Thanks for the heads up.




hron61 said:


> hron61....hds hi cri #18273 and ra clicky 140c #5370
> 
> my first and second hds.


And both of them landed right next to my own lights, coincidentally enough.


----------



## davyro (Dec 23, 2011)

davyro said:


> davyro..............HDS EDC R1S-200...............23478
> UK
> My very first Ra Rotary



I've got a 170T to add to my rotary.........HDS EDC 170T (black bezel)..16616


----------



## Keyman1 (Dec 24, 2011)

I just got my Cc200E two days ago...#25988 w/black bezel & flat button...it's perfect!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Dec 31, 2011)

hron61 said:


> hron61....hds hi cri #18273


Hey hron, did you buy your light from Z-Tab? And am I correct that it's cerakoted white? I just happened to notice your serial in some of my notes. I've added a note on your entry that hopefully tracks this light's journey accurately; let me know.


----------



## brandocommando (Dec 31, 2011)

My one and only HDS... :mecry:
A new version 170T, awesome light, with great throw!


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Jan 1, 2012)

My first HDS EDC-R1B-200 SER#22118 Already looking at the HIGH-CRI.


----------



## keriya (Jan 7, 2012)

My trusty old Click 140Cgt got plagued by a parasitic drain problem. Henry couldn't repair it and generously offered to replace it by a shiny new Clicky 200Cn.


keriya.....................140Cgt.......#5613 (replaced by 200Cn)
keriya.....................200Cn.......#22967 (replacement for 140Cgt)


I also purchased another Hi CRI Clicky. As luck would have it, its serial number is adjacent to that of my older Hi CRI, although that one was acquired from a 
different dealer and many month apart.


keriya.....................100Chc......#14123


----------



## Pöbel (Jan 7, 2012)

former 120 tactical...... #9149 (XM-L U2)


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 22, 2012)

keriya said:


> My trusty old Click 140Cgt got plagued by a parasitic drain problem. Henry couldn't repair it and generously offered to replace it by a shiny new Clicky 200Cn.
> 
> I also purchased another Hi CRI Clicky. As luck would have it, its serial number is adjacent to that of my older Hi CRI, although that one was acquired from a different dealer and many month apart.


Wow, amazing coincidence on the Chc serials! But tough luck on the GT, though it sounds like you were taken care of very well there. My Cgt fell victim to the same drain issue a year and a half ago, but was replaced with an identical light. One thing though: a 200Cn? There was a (rare) legacy model 200Cn with the Osram emitter and narrow beam, but since your new light is a G2, doesn't it have an XPG and a wider beam, like all 200 lumen G2 Clickies? I assume that's the case and listed it as such in the registry, but please let me know if I'm wrong.



Also, just a quick note on new model designations: I'm not going to bother adding any CL designations to the list of models until someone actually registers one. While there probably are customers who have trouble with programming and like the slightly tweaked defaults on this model, I doubt many of them hang around here, so I won't be surprised if I never see a CL registered.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a separate Ti Clicky register here, for those who are interested. SaturnNyne, if you want to copy any of that info into this thread, please feel free to do so.


----------



## keriya (Jan 22, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> One thing though: a 200Cn? There was a (rare) legacy model 200Cn with the Osram emitter and narrow beam, but since your new light is a G2, doesn't it have an XPG and a wider beam, like all 200 lumen G2 Clickies? I assume that's the case and listed it as such in the registry


Yes, you are right, it's a wide-beam XPG-based clicky. I messed up the terminology. Thank you for noticing and correcting my confusion


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 22, 2012)

Frenchyled...................EDC-R1S-200.........#20392
Frenchyled................TI Ra Clicky CtcSFE...#10020


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 27, 2012)

DM51 said:


> There is a separate Ti Clicky register here, for those who are interested. SaturnNyne, if you want to copy any of that info into this thread, please feel free to do so.


DM, thanks for the heads up! That thread has existed since 2009, I can't believe I somehow never saw it! Glad to welcome Goatee to the team, I've added a link to it in my registry. I generally don't like to post serials I find in other places, but since these have already been willingly registered there, I guess I can accept that as consent. I'll add them in when I have some time.




Frenchyled said:


> Frenchyled................TI Ra Clicky CtcSFE...#10020


Ah good, another Ti Clicky, thanks for registering. Based on the code, it's a crenellated titanium bezel, silver clip, flush button, with exec programming right? Is Ctc "custom titanium crenellated," or does the first C apply to the bezel too somehow? Not important, I'm just a little curious and confused because it doesn't quite follow the capitalization convention I'm familiar with in Henry's custom codes, but he changes little details like that so often that it's hard to keep track.


----------



## think2x (Jan 27, 2012)

120E #22995 added to my lights


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 4, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> Ah good, another Ti Clicky, thanks for registering. Based on the code, it's a* crenellated titanium bezel, silver clip, flush button, with exec programming right*? Is Ctc "custom titanium crenellated," or does the first C apply to the bezel too somehow? Not important, I'm just a little curious and confused because it doesn't quite follow the capitalization convention I'm familiar with in Henry's custom codes, but he changes little details like that so often that it's hard to keep track.



Yep, it's right :wave:

And for the Ctc it's better to ask Henry than me


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Feb 4, 2012)

#22354, 120E flush button w/ black bezel. Got it from radu1978 on the MP. This Is my first HDS. I definitely will be getting more.


----------



## thaugen (Feb 4, 2012)

Thaugen, Rotary 200, # 23762


----------



## Charley (Feb 4, 2012)

Charley, Rotary 200 EDC-R1S-200, #23635


----------



## mrlysle (Feb 4, 2012)

Silver 200 rotary is 23025
My 170t clicky? Don't know. I originally got my 170t with the coated titanium bezel, and the coating wore off way sooner than I expected. I asked for some opinions here, with photos of the bezel, and several agreed it was probably from a bad batch. I contacted Henry and he promptly, and kindly, sent me a replacement, and I sent the old one back to him. Well, the coating on the replacement bezel started wearing off even sooner than the original! I didn't want to bother Henry for a second replacement, so I just chucked up the Ti bezel on a homemade holder, and proceeded to polish the hell out of it! LOL. Ended up with a nice looking polished Ti bezel, but serial number and all was gone. I used to think Henry kept track of those numbers for warranty work and such. Turns out he doesn't. I asked him whe he replaced my original coated bezel, if I needed to give him the serial number of the replacement, so he would have a record of it, to know that I bought the light. He said no. He doesn't record them or keep track of them on a "per customer" basis. So when the serial number on my replacement bezel went missing from polishing it off, I didn't even worry about it. I do remember the original bezel was 17789, and the replacement was like 300 or so different, maybe like 18023? but I just don't know now. I found the pictures of the original bezel I took to show the coating wear, but guess I never took any of the replacement. :shrug:


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Feb 10, 2012)

John beck, hds 170E GDP #23071 new from Battery Station.


----------



## jake royston (Feb 10, 2012)

Jake royston rotary "custom" #20517 modded with XML, and looking for a new home...
Black bezel, flush tailcap


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 12, 2012)

Flucero28 said:


> Flucero28- EDC Rotary silver bezel with flush button # 22995





think2x said:


> 120E #22995 added to my lights


Uhm, this is awkward... you both showed up to this party wearing the same bezel.
*
Think2x*, are you sure the number you submitted is correct? If it is, I'll have to go get the story from Flucero. Maybe he had to return his light and the bezel got reused.






mrlysle said:


> My 170t clicky? Don't know. . . . I do remember the original bezel was 17789.


You're actually already on the list under your original number, which is the one I consider to be the "official" number for your light anyway, so no worries. I did add a note about your bezel though. If you do ever come across a photo showing your second serial, let me know and I'll list that too. I'd also be curious to see a photo of your polished bezel if you feel like posting one.




mrlysle said:


> I used to think Henry kept track of those numbers for warranty work and such. Turns out he doesn't. I asked him whe he replaced my original coated bezel, if I needed to give him the serial number of the replacement, so he would have a record of it, to know that I bought the light. He said no. He doesn't record them or keep track of them on a "per customer" basis.


Yeah... the serials have always been so prominently printed on the lights, they must be important right? Nope, they're somewhat meaningless. When my tests indicated that my 85Tr was actually a 70Tr, I asked Henry if he had records that could verify it, but he doesn't keep anything on individual lights. If a military organization or something orders a bunch of them, they'll be able to tell the lights apart if necessary, and they allow Henry to divide up the generations by serial range, but other than that they don't serve any purpose other than to allow us to list them here. But I guess those are pretty important purposes in a way aren't they.  All HDS lights are covered by the warranty, no matter what their number, where they came from, who bought them, or who currently owns them. :thumbsup:


----------



## think2x (Feb 12, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> Uhm, this is awkward... you both showed up to this party wearing the same bezel.
> *
> Think2x*, are you sure the number you submitted is correct? If it is, I'll have to go get the story from Flucero. Maybe he had to return his light and the bezel got reused.








Pretty Sure...


----------



## mudvin (Feb 13, 2012)

mudvin, EDC-R1B-200, #22362


----------



## MCorbin (Feb 14, 2012)

MCorbin.....EDC-T1B-200.......22236


----------



## 999snafu (Feb 15, 2012)

999snafu- just picked up a: EDC-T1B-200 that is wearing s/n 21213.


----------



## nbp (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey there SN,

You can remove my original 140 wide # 8523 from the list. That one, along with a lovely SSC P4 HI CRI of unremembered # that I got from JWRitchie76 went into Henry's dumpster a couple months ago as they suffered from some machining malady that made them quirk up on me.  I'll see if I can find a pic or something of the HI CRI # so you can record its fate. 

Now I do have though two new style ACME threaded Clickies you can add in:

140 with GDP, flush button, silver bezel, # 13262
200, flush button, black bezel, # 26081

Thanks man!


----------



## mrlysle (Feb 15, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> I'd also be curious to see a photo of your polished bezel if you feel like posting one.:thumbsup:



SaturnNyne, thanks for all the effort you've put into the registry! Yes sir, I'll try and get a shot of my polished Ti bezel posted for you.  (edited wit photos added)
Ok, here's some photos. Forgot I had taken these. I know this is the serial number registry thread, so I can delete them or move them if you want me to. Only photos I have right after I polished the bezel. I left the scalloped area on the front alone, as that area didn't have coating wear like the outer part did. Thought it was a nice contrast when it was done. My rotary is on the left. As a side note, I don't see any AlTin coated titanium bezels offered on Henry's site now. Just coated stainless, polished Ti, and even ano aluminum, but not coated titanium. But when I got my clicky, it was supposed to be coated Ti.
























I'm I goin' nuts, or didn't Henry used to offer AlTin coated Titanium bezels? Anyway, the coating just didn't last long on either of mine, so this is how I handled it, and decided not to ever waste my money on a coated bezel again. I guess some guys have had great luck with their coated bezels.


----------



## Jrubin (Feb 16, 2012)

Jrubin - 200rb - #20517 - modded with XML, black bezel, flush. - acquired from cpf member jake royston


----------



## bornagainst (Feb 19, 2012)

Just picked up EDC-E1S-140 - my first HDS! bornagainst............140CE..........#23401

EDIT: Already got another one! bornagainst.........Proto........#2360


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 20, 2012)

I just saw the thread lives again... Great, so I can add my latest acquisition :

Henk_Lu...............200C.........#23420 - EDC-E1S-200 

Unfortunately, that light wasn't simply added to the collection, but it replaced my very first Clicky, which suffered from parasitic drain and couldn't be repaired, because it was one of the first lights and on those the head was glued.

Please delete :

Henk_Lu....................140C.........#5382


----------



## AZPops (Feb 20, 2012)

AZPops;


* EDC-T1B-170: s/n 21350

* EDC-R1B-200: s/n 21164


@ An thank goodness for magnifying glass'


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello all! To those of you who have posted here and gotten no response, I apologize. I've been updating the list but just kept running out of time to reply to posts until now.



think2x said:


> Pretty Sure...


Your photographic evidence is most convincing! Don't know if you've noticed or not, but I added you to the list, so right now you're both on there. I've contacted Flucero to find out where his entry needs to be moved to.





MCorbin said:


> MCorbin.....EDC-T1B-200.......22236


Honored that you made your first post in my registry, and perhaps even joined so you could register; welcome to CPF! :welcome:





nbp said:


> You can remove my original 140 wide # 8523 from the list. That one, along with a lovely SSC P4 HI CRI of unremembered # that I got from JWRitchie76 went into Henry's dumpster a couple months ago as they suffered from some machining malady that made them quirk up on me.  I'll see if I can find a pic or something of the HI CRI # so you can record its fate.


Hi nbp, sorry to hear about their unfortunate end, but thanks for updating me. Yes, please do share the Chc's serial if you can find it. Can you tell me anything more about the machining issue? I'm curious partly because I just had to do some unofficial "warranty work" on a friend's Clicky that seemed to have an issue with its machining too, but it didn't affect function.

Oh hey, did a little digging and it looks like your Chc was #12756? If that's right, my only question is whether you can verify the output on it. I assume it was a 100Chc due to likelihood, price, and the mention of 0.07lm, but he also mentioned 15 and 85lm, which would be in the 120 scale.



nbp said:


> Now I do have though two new style ACME threaded Clickies you can add in:
> 140 with GDP, flush button, silver bezel, # 13262


Sorry to pepper you with questions, but this one really surprised me. Are you positive this light has a 13xxx legacy bezel and acme threads?! My understanding is that all threads on the G2 models were changed so that no legacy components would fit, but I could be mistaken. Still, even if the bezel threads are the same, I'm not sure how a legacy bezel would fit since it's not shortened to accommodate the new spacer piece. Maybe a legacy bezel and legacy reflector still fit on a G2 head the same as ever? But that would mean that Henry only divides them up in his accessories listing because of their serials. Hm. I've added this light in the legacy section since that's where its number goes, but if it actually is some kind of hybrid FrankenClicky, I'll add in an entry for it in the G2 section as well. Please let me know, thanks.





mrlysle said:


> SaturnNyne, thanks for all the effort you've put into the registry!


A labor of love. :wave: Thanks to all of you for participating!



mrlysle said:


> Ok, here's some photos. Forgot I had taken these. I know this is the serial number registry thread, so I can delete them or move them if you want me to.


Thanks for the photos; they're definitely just fine right where they are. This is the registry thread, but I consider anything HDS related to be adequately on topic, and photos are always appreciated. That unmarked, polished Ti bezel looks pretty spiffy, especially with that unique polished/AlTiN combo. :thumbsup:



mrlysle said:


> As a side note, I don't see any AlTin coated titanium bezels offered on Henry's site now. Just coated stainless, polished Ti, and even ano aluminum, but not coated titanium. But when I got my clicky, it was supposed to be coated Ti. I'm I goin' nuts, or didn't Henry used to offer AlTin coated Titanium bezels? Anyway, the coating just didn't last long on either of mine, so this is how I handled it, and decided not to ever waste my money on a coated bezel again. I guess some guys have had great luck with their coated bezels.


You got me wondering about that too; it's been so long that I couldn't remember if there'd been any coated Ti bezels either. However, a quick search of the registry seems to indicate that no only did he make them, but they were also the most popular variety of Ti bezel. I can't offer any insight into your coatings' lack of durability though; maybe AlTiN is intended for steel and doesn't stick so well to titanium? But apparently lots of people bought the coated Ti and had no problems. For what it's worth, I have a coated steel bezel and it's held up very well, but at the same time I have to admit that I'm conscious of the fact that it's coated and probably treat it more delicately than the uncoated ones, so I'm no authority. I think a lot of CPF-ers are as needlessly careful with their Clickies as I am, so it's possible we're just not always a good resource for feedback on coating durability.





bornagainst said:


> Just picked up EDC-E1S-140 - my first HDS! bornagainst............140CE..........#23401
> 
> EDIT: Already got another one! bornagainst.........Proto........#2360


The first 140 lumen G2 Clicky!  Cool, thank you, I was hoping one would turn up soon. The 140C, the original standard Clicky, has become a bit of a middle child, trapped in between the cheapest and the brightest, but it is a great light! Though I do love my 170C, I personally think the 140s are the best balance because they have very nearly the same output as the 170 but are calibrated to settings that don't push them nearly so hard, allowing for noticeably better efficiency at equivalent levels despite a supposedly slightly less efficient emitter. The 140s just seem to be closest to the efficiency sweet spot, in my opinion and experience. (I've been doing a bunch of runtime testing lately, comparing lumen-minutes between my 140Cgt and 170Cn, so this is a topic that's been on my mind.) If I were given an opportunity to custom program what I think would be the most practical (for my uses at least) Clicky, I'd use an Osram emitter, have it burst at 170lm, but then switch scales and drop to 100lm to extend runtime. But now I'm babbling, I'll move on....





Henk_Lu said:


> I just saw the thread lives again...


Indeed it does. It was never actually dead, but for a while there I was having trouble committing the time necessary to work through the registration backlog that cropped up. I always feel bad when the registry gets neglected, and it certainly doesn't happen due to lack of interest or enthusiasm.




Henk_Lu said:


> Unfortunately, that light wasn't simply added to the collection, but it replaced my very first Clicky, which suffered from parasitic drain and couldn't be repaired, because it was one of the first lights and on those the head was glued.
> 
> Please delete :
> Henk_Lu....................140C.........#5382


That's interesting, can you give me more detail about the heads being glued? Does this refer to the bezels or reflectors being glued, or was something inside the head glued together? My original Clicky was #5366, just 16 away from yours, and its bezel would come off (I don't think any bezels were ever glued on since Henry always sold replacement windows) but the reflector wouldn't budge from the light. Meanwhile, my even older 70Tr's reflector was stuck in the bezel, but it'd unscrew out of the head easily. I didn't get the impression that anything was glued in that area, just that the lights had a tendency to overtighten on one side or the other. (I'm really trying to gather a lot of info today it seems.)





AZPops said:


> AZPops;
> * EDC-T1B-170: s/n 21350
> * EDC-R1B-200: s/n 21164


I'd been wondering when you'd find your way over here!


----------



## AZPops (Feb 26, 2012)

Well it took me a while to save up to buy them magnifying glasses so I could read/post their numbers!


----------



## JustG (Feb 26, 2012)

JustG...................EDC-R1S-200........#13565


----------



## think2x (Feb 26, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> Your photographic evidence is most convincing! Don't know if you've noticed or not, but I added you to the list, so right now you're both on there. I've contacted Flucero to find out where his entry needs to be moved to.



Unfortunately 22995 is now on it's way to Canada, I had a trade offer from CarpentryHero I couldn't pass up. I mostly got it for the Moddoo clip that was on it anyway but had planned to mod it to HCRI. 

Sorry for the extra work here SaturnNyne. My next one I'll keep longer. :shrug:


----------



## nbp (Feb 26, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> Hi nbp, sorry to hear about their unfortunate end, but thanks for updating me. Yes, please do share the Chc's serial if you can find it. Can you tell me anything more about the machining issue? I'm curious partly because I just had to do some unofficial "warranty work" on a friend's Clicky that seemed to have an issue with its machining too, but it didn't affect function.
> 
> Oh hey, did a little digging and it looks like your Chc was #12756? If that's right, my only question is whether you can verify the output on it. I assume it was a 100Chc due to likelihood, price, and the mention of 0.07lm, but he also mentioned 15 and 85lm, which would be in the 120 scale.
> 
> ...



Hi S.N. 

Ok, here's for all your questions... 

Yes, that is the HI CRI that I bought from Jason that you found, thank you for doing the searching, LOL. It was the original HI CRI offering from Henry, the 100 lm, SSC P4 equipped light. That was a great light.

As for what happened to those two lights, I don't know exactly what the problem was, only that Henry said it couldn't be fixed. I would have instances where they would not turn on unless I twisted the head looser and then tighten again, and then when I would click it, it would flash and turn off. Then other times it would work fine. It was really strange. I eventually sent them to Henry and he said they could not be saved and gave me credits for them. You could register them and then note that they are deceased I suppose. 

As to the New Gen 140, I am pretty sure that it is all new, despite its 13xxx serial number. I have taken some pictures for you. 

Here you can see the serial number on the 140, with the silver bezel, 13262. You can see though that it is the newer bezel style with the little spacer ring thingy, and when I took off the bezel/reflector assembly, it looked like it had the same square threads the body does. The bezel looks just like the black bezel from my 200, number 26081.








In this next pic, you can see the ACME style threads on both the lights, the 200 on the left and the 140 on the right, showing they are both new Gen lights. 






Another close up of the bezels. 






Showing the two Clicky lights compared to an old Twisty with the old style threads for comparison.






It would seem that this 140 is in fact a NEW Clicky, that somehow is labeled with what we thought was the old numbering convention. I am very eager to hear your thoughts on this.   If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## AZPops (Feb 27, 2012)

nbp said:


> ....
> 
> As for what happened to those two lights, I don't know exactly what the problem was, only that Henry said it couldn't be fixed. I would have instances where they would not turn on unless I twisted the head looser and then tighten again, and then when I would click it, it would flash and turn off. Then other times it would work fine. It was really strange. I eventually sent them to Henry and *he said they could not be saved *and gave me credits for them. .....



Sorry for going off topic here, BUT Oh, oh, ... I hope that doesn't happen to my Rotary!


----------



## nbp (Feb 27, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Sorry for going off topic here, BUT Oh, oh, ... I hope that doesn't happen to my Rotary!



They were Legacy lights, and I only remember maybe one other person ever chiming in with similar issues that I can recall. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Feb 28, 2012)

Before I get back to the conversation at hand, could anyone reading this thread who's been following the various HDS threads kindly tell me if any final conclusion was ever reached on the subject of Clicky vs. Rotary runtimes? Because I've been doing some testing and I think I have an answer, but I don't want to waste time posting about it if everyone's already way ahead of me.




AZPops said:


> Well it took me a while to save up to buy them magnifying glasses so I could read/post their numbers!


Haha, you're forgiven then!





think2x said:


> Unfortunately 22995 is now on it's way to Canada, I had a trade offer from CarpentryHero I couldn't pass up. I mostly got it for the Moddoo clip that was on it anyway but had planned to mod it to HCRI.
> 
> Sorry for the extra work here SaturnNyne. My next one I'll keep longer.


Not a problem, thanks for updating. I do hope your next HDS wins you over a bit more.





nbp said:


> Yes, that is the HI CRI that I bought from Jason that you found, thank you for doing the searching, LOL. It was the original HI CRI offering from Henry, the 100 lm, SSC P4 equipped light. That was a great light.
> 
> . . . You could register them and then note that they are deceased I suppose.


A great light indeed, I have a 100Chc myself and it's probably my most used light, especially outdoors. It's also my top contender for "if I could keep only one" light. I should probably post a short review of it or something, I think I already have enough testing notes that I wouldn't have to write much more.

I will indeed register the "deceased" lights. My goal is really to track as many of the lights as I can, not just those that are still in the possession of CPF members, and a sad ending like this is simply the final entry in that particular light's "tale." Or who knows, maybe we'll start seeing recycled bezels from returns appearing more often, as seems to have happened in the case of think2x's light—zombie serials to complicate things a little more!



nbp said:


> As to the New Gen 140, I am pretty sure that it is all new, despite its 13xxx serial number. I have taken some pictures for you.
> 
> Here you can see the serial number on the 140, with the silver bezel, 13262. You can see though that it is the newer bezel style with the little spacer ring thingy, and when I took off the bezel/reflector assembly, it looked like it had the same square threads the body does. The bezel looks just like the black bezel from my 200, number 26081.
> . . .
> It would seem that this 140 is in fact a NEW Clicky, that somehow is labeled with what we thought was the old numbering convention. I am very eager to hear your thoughts on this.


Wow. My thoughts on this are that I don't know what to think. Thanks a lot for taking the time to provide photos, they're excellent. You're absolutely right of course, your light is a G2 (making it the actual first one registered, though the other was the first with a G2 SN) so I've moved it down to the second gen section.

Man, that's just strange. The HDS site says, on the legacy Clicky page, that "All V1 and V2 models are characterized by serial numbers below 20,000 and "V" threads. All parts within these models are interchangeable." It seems like Henry went to the trouble of starting the new generation at a nice round number only to now muddy the waters unnecessarily. I can't imagine why he'd do that unless he just found a misplaced box of 13xxx bezels to use up. That's possible perhaps; the registry has fewer 13xxx registries than just about any other range and all of them are under 13100. Or maybe one of the recent shortage delays was caused by an inability to get new bezels, so he pulled out some old extras? That would require that the G2 reflectors still have the same bezel threads as the G1, but the FAQ says, "We use Acme threads throughout our lights," which is why I thought all threads had been changed. You said you removed the reflector and it has square threads; did you remove the bezel from the reflector to check those threads as well? Don't do it if you haven't already, it can be tough to unscrew the tighter side of the assembly and replacing the o-rings just right can be tricky.

But even if the bezel threads are the same, I think the old bezels might be a little too long, so it seems like they'd have to either be cut down or filled with a thicker o-ring, unless the change is so slight that fit isn't significantly altered and he just allowed these lights to be slightly longer overall. How does the mystery bezel compare in length (or height I guess you could say) to the old bezel on your Twisty? Is it just ever so slightly, almost imperceptibly shorter? And to your 200, are they identical in length or is the 13 just slightly longer? The difference is easiest to see when they're standing bezel down on a flat surface.

As much as I hate bothering him while I know he's so busy, I'm going to ask Henry about this. I'll report back whatever I find out. If it does turn out that bezel threads are the same between generations (I'm still doubting that), I've got an unmarked smooth bezel that would be very nice on my 170Cn....

Thanks a lot for your help, nbp; much appreciated. :wave:


----------



## davyro (Mar 22, 2012)

I've got my third one to add to the list
120E SN 8003


----------



## diesel79 (Mar 22, 2012)

My first HDS.
EDC-E1S-Hcri XP-G
SN: 23491


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 22, 2012)

Great thread, but I get depressed every time I look at it since I can't get my hands on one 

Beautiful lights there!


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 23, 2012)

hds rb200


----------



## SaturnNyne (Mar 26, 2012)

nbp said:


> As to the New Gen 140, I am pretty sure that it is all new, despite its 13xxx serial number.


NBP! So sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I have a tendency to only stop by this thread when I'm alerted to new registrations. Also, I did contact Henry about this issue, but, in the course of my discussion with him, something else came up that kind of side-tracked my "flashlight attention" for a while. I don't know if you've since gotten an answer yourself, but I'll go ahead and tell you what I found out.

Bad news: Your light doesn't exist! When I first told Henry about the issue, his reaction was the same as mine was, that it's impossible and there must be some mistake. As I thought, no legacy components will fit on the G2 models and, officially, no G2 has a serial below 20,000. But I showed him your proof, he checked out his bezel stock, and it turns out there was a serial engraving error that had gone unnoticed. The engraver did a run of old numbers, probably due to a computer crash they'd been recovering from around the time.





diesel79 said:


> My first HDS.
> EDC-E1S-Hcri XP-G
> SN: 23491


And what an HDS to start with! It's also the first second generation high CRI light to hit the registry. I think I speak for everyone when I say that I'd love to see any photos you'd like to provide of it. 





Kid9P said:


> Great thread, but I get depressed every time I look at it since I can't get my hands on one


Yeah... on Henry's advice, I've been putting off an order for about six weeks now, with at least another two weeks to go, and then who knows how long until my order can be filled. I should have been using this time to raise the funds for the order, but I'm only just getting around to it now... just in time to find that the MP is down (anyone still looking for an A2?  ). Heh, oh well. I can wait a little longer, I'm not lacking for HDSes, so I'm fine with whenever the next one wants to show up.


----------



## nbp (Mar 26, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> NBP! So sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I have a tendency to only stop by this thread when I'm alerted to new registrations. Also, I did contact Henry about this issue, but, in the course of my discussion with him, something else came up that kind of side-tracked my "flashlight attention" for a while. I don't know if you've since gotten an answer yourself, but I'll go ahead and tell you what I found out.
> 
> Bad news: Your light doesn't exist! When I first told Henry about the issue, his reaction was the same as mine was, that it's impossible and there must be some mistake. As I thought, no legacy components will fit on the G2 models and, officially, no G2 has a serial below 20,000. But I showed him your proof, he checked out his bezel stock, and it turns out there was a serial engraving error that had gone unnoticed. The engraver did a run of old numbers, probably due to a computer crash they'd been recovering from around the time.




Ha!! That's awesome! Thanks for checking that out, that is super interesting. Now I guess my light is extra special.  And there is reasonable explanation for it of course. Now that he knows that, is he going to use the wrongly numbered bezels or toss them? Will mine remain the only freak or will there be more?


----------



## diesel79 (Mar 26, 2012)

> And what an HDS to start with! It's also the first second generation high CRI light to hit the registry. I think I speak for everyone when I say that I'd love to see any photos you'd like to provide of it.




Here is a couple of quick pics of my HCRI XPG from my phone. I replaced the standard clip with a titanium one from Jason at Dark Sucks. The light has a very smooth beam and is warm in tint. Ive have only owned neutral and cool lights and I really like the tint on this one. Awesome color rendering. Im switing over to all neutral and HCRI emitters from here on out.


----------



## FPSRelic (Mar 26, 2012)

Fpsrelic...................200RB........#21529


----------



## esantana (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

esantana:

I have: 200 T rotary...............................SN #21953
200 E rotary...............................SN #22765
170 Tan cerakote........................SN #18185
170 White cerakote.....................SN #18281
300 XML Orange cerakote............SN #18107
100 Ra twisty.............................SN # 1898
HI CRI Twisty.............................SN # 1742


----------



## chuckg (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Proud owner of #21350 170T bought from Azpops in the Marketplace. The more I use it, the more I love it!


----------



## nbp (Mar 27, 2012)

esantana said:


> esantana:
> 
> I have: 200 T rotary...............................SN #21953
> 200 E rotary...............................SN #22765
> ...



That's how you do it! Nice! Group shot perhaps?


----------



## bornagainst (Apr 2, 2012)

I just acquired #23491 from diesel79!

bornagainst........120Chc.......#23491


----------



## redleg155 (Apr 2, 2012)

12469, Exec Ra clicky, silver cr. bezel, sapphire lens, HI CRI. Great light!


----------



## thaugen (Apr 2, 2012)

#13092, High CRI Twisty, black bezel...She's a beauty!


----------



## rlichter (Apr 4, 2012)

HDS Executive Clicky 170, SN #20242. By far my favorite flashlight, punkt.


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry to tell you that my HDS Custom Ra Clicky is no longer mine...I've sold it for obvious reason and I regret it 


Frenchyled.................170Cn........#7730 (Silver Ti Bezel)


----------



## Luciaro (Apr 9, 2012)

Luciaro - EDC T1B 200 ......#20944
Luciaro - Rotary 200.........#21465


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicrod……HDS 170t edc……SN-17795. Black bezel, raised button, osram emitter. 

This is my first HDS acquisition. I purchased it brand new from Steven lamb, owner of springboard engineering, here in california. He's actually a dealer of HDS lights among many other fine things, to blow your money on. He had them in stock so I didn't have to wait for shipping or anything else. I couldn't have had a better buying experience and 
I could not be happier to be a part of the HDS/RA family now. 

Nicrod


----------



## asot (Apr 10, 2012)

My previous HDS
asot.......................170Cn.......#20016
has been sold

I know own the following
asot.......................200RS.......#22581


----------



## bornagainst (Apr 13, 2012)

Added two more to the stable - 120 Executives modded to U2 XM-L by Illumination Supply!

bornagainst........120Cn............20021
bornagainst........120Cn............22648


----------



## LauraQ (Apr 13, 2012)

LauraQ....120E...#13150


----------



## Not So Bright (Apr 14, 2012)

Not So Bright....high CRI Rotary....12880


----------



## thaugen (Apr 15, 2012)

Not So Bright said:


> Not So Bright....high CRI Rotary....12880



Is Henry shipping these out to individuals, or did you purchase this one from a dealer?


----------



## Not So Bright (Apr 15, 2012)

I received the light from a dealer. Unique Titanium. He had a few in stock.


----------



## Jackyl (Apr 24, 2012)

I got an EDC-R1S-200 from CarpentryHero with serial #12xxx and Jan 2011 manual. I will have to post the full serial from home tonight, but I thought it was odd looking at the list...???


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 24, 2012)

The manual I gave you was the one in the best shape that I had. Hope that didn't confuse you


----------



## Jackyl (Apr 24, 2012)

HAHA...thanks man, no I just figured it was the last updated manual since the mid December 2012 edition. What I found weird was the 12xxx serial as I was expecting a 2xxxx serial which I realize doesn't even really have much meaning "in-house".

ETA: Maybe it's a G1 bezel with acme threads?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 24, 2012)

Definitely acme threads, not sure what G1 means lol


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 24, 2012)

Jackyl said:


> HAHA...thanks man, no I just figured it was the last updated manual since the mid December 2012 edition. What I found weird was the 12xxx serial as I was expecting a 2xxxx serial which I realize doesn't even really have much meaning "in-house".
> 
> ETA: Maybe it's a G1 bezel with acme threads?




December 2012 would involve time travel as its currently April 2012


----------



## italico (Apr 24, 2012)

*E_Dit*


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Apr 24, 2012)

My third HDS...200T. Black bezel, raised boot. #22267.

This Flashlight is superb in every department.


----------



## epo (Apr 24, 2012)

Frenchyled said:


> Sorry to tell you that my HDS Custom Ra Clicky is no longer mine...I've sold it for obvious reason and I regret it
> 
> 
> Frenchyled.................170Cn........#7730 (Silver Ti Bezel)



Hello everybody ! 
Happy to join....And glad to tell you in my first post this wonderfull light is now mine !!
Just one reason to forget your regrets Frenchyled wave:don't have an other one) : I EDC this one for the day I received it !!


----------



## diesel79 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sparky's Magic said:


> My third HDS...200T. Black bezel, raised boot. #22267.
> 
> This Flashlight is superb in every department.



Is this light from a dealer or straight from HDS?


----------



## Jackyl (Apr 25, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> December 2012 would involve time travel as its currently April 2012



DOAH!


----------



## jalal20 (Apr 26, 2012)

My 170E arrived today, from the new batched going out, SN 23719


----------



## Jackyl (Apr 26, 2012)

Jackyl...................EDC-R1S-200........#12974 (bought from CarpentryHero, came from Batt. Station / acme threads / XP-G 1137 sticker on board)


----------



## hakyru (Apr 27, 2012)

My HDS

Hakyru______________________HDS Systems EDC E1S 120___________________________________#23423
Hakyru______________________HDS Systems RA Clicky 140 Executive SSC P4 High Cri Modded_____ #10322
Hakyru______________________HDS Systems RA Clicky 170 Tactical___________________________ #16653
Hakyru______________________HDS Systems RA clicky 140 CN Narrow Beam____________________ #5874
Hakyru______________________HDS Systems EDC-R1S-200 Rotary____________________________ #20431


----------



## NocturnalKnives (Apr 28, 2012)

NocturnalKnives______________________HDS Systems EDC-R1S-200 Rotary____________________________ #22634

Thanks!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, sorry for the delayed response. I was out of town for a little while, but also gmail decided to start spam filtering all cpf emails, which I use to judge when this thread needs some attention.




nbp said:


> Now that he knows that, is he going to use the wrongly numbered bezels or toss them? Will mine remain the only freak or will there be more?


I actually did ask Henry about that a few weeks ago but I forgot to relay the answer to you. There were about 50 mislabeled bezels. An uncertain number of them went out to dealers, but the ones remaining in the shop were pulled and used for testing. So you're not the only freak (a few more have shown up on the registry now) but there won't be too many others.





esantana said:


> I have: 200 T rotary...............................SN #21953
> 200 E rotary...............................SN #22765
> 170 Tan cerakote........................SN #18185
> 170 White cerakote.....................SN #18281
> ...


Wow, quite a collection. Did your XML Clicky come with any indication of what it was prior to modification, or was it just billed as a 300C? I'm glad you included the Twisties in there just for the sake of completeness, but I'm not the registrar of them so I can't add them in. However, I'll go ahead and submit these to the official Twisty registry for you. It's still there, though I see it's been sitting dormant for a couple years now. The Twisty serial keeper isn't dead though, he's just been heavily devoted to his studies. He graduates in a couple weeks, so I'll pester him then to get things updated.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...SN-Registry!&p=3935026&viewfull=1#post3935026





chuckg said:


> Proud owner of #21350 170T bought from Azpops in the Marketplace. The more I use it, the more I love it!


:thumbsup: That's how it tends to go! A lot of lights get old as the novelty wears off and the flaws become more irksome, but my HDS lights still fascinate me after more than five years of use. I try other lights occasionally, but I always appreciate Henry's lights above all others. Glad you're enjoying your light; hope you get as much long lasting enjoyment from it as I have from mine.





nbp said:


> That's how you do it! Nice! Group shot perhaps?


Agreed.





thaugen said:


> #13092, High CRI Twisty, black bezel...She's a beauty!


Twisty? Since you're registering it here and it's from the 13xxx range, I'm assuming you mean Rotary and that this is one of the lights that got a bezel from the incorrectly engraved batch. Please let me know if this is actually a Twisty with a G1 Clicky bezel on it! I have to make sure since this certainly wouldn't be the first Twisty I've had registered here.





Nicrod said:


> This is my first HDS acquisition. I purchased it brand new from Steven lamb, owner of springboard engineering, here in california. He's actually a dealer of HDS lights among many other fine things, to blow your money on. He had them in stock so I didn't have to wait for shipping or anything else. I couldn't have had a better buying experience and I could not be happier to be a part of the HDS/RA family now.


Welcome to the HDS family, fellow Saturnian!  The 170C is an excellent rendition of a fantastic light, I hope it serves you well. By the way, it's actually HDS/Ra; the short-lived and now defunct brand name for the lights wasn't an acronym, just so you know.





Jackyl said:


> I got an EDC-R1S-200 from CarpentryHero with serial #12xxx and Jan 2011 manual. I will have to post the full serial from home tonight, but I thought it was odd looking at the list...???





Jackyl said:


> What I found weird was the 12xxx serial as I was expecting a 2xxxx serial which I realize doesn't even really have much meaning "in-house".
> ETA: Maybe it's a G1 bezel with acme threads?


Quite right, it's an oddity. The strange serial is the result of an engraving mishap, explanation and discussion here and in the rest of my recent conversation with nbp, including above in this post. A G1 bezel with acme threads would be an oxymoron since triangular threads are the primary diagnostic characteristic of the G1 lights; this is a fully G2 bezel, it just got the wrong number put on it.





CarpentryHero said:


> Definitely acme threads, not sure what G1 means lol


Generation one. Kind of like how Apple used to do it: G3 or G4 iBook, G5.... Or, if you prefer old toys, like G1 Transformers. So far there have been G1v1 and G1v2 Clickies (And I guess you could say the Twisty was a light from the G1 Ra era? Complicated.) and G2 EDCs (Clickies and Rotaries). This is the first version of the Rotary, but it's a variation of the second generation of HDS lights made in the "modern era."





italico said:


> *E_Dit*


I have no idea what that means. But it kind of looks like a face. So that's cool.





epo said:


> Hello everybody ! Happy to join....And glad to tell you in my first post this wonderfull light is now mine !!


WELCOME TO CPF! :welcome: I hope you'll enjoy your HDS and continue to participate here.





hakyru said:


> My HDS
> Hakyru______________________HDS Systems EDC E1S 120___________________________________#23423
> Hakyru______________________HDS Systems RA Clicky 140 Executive SSC P4 High Cri Modded_____ #10322
> Hakyru______________________HDS Systems RA Clicky 170 Tactical___________________________ #16653
> ...


Good stuff, thanks for the group photo.





NocturnalKnives said:


> NocturnalKnives______________________HDS Systems EDC-R1S-200 Rotary____________________________ #22634


Am I correct that you bought this from jalal20, who registered this number last september? Or did you get this from HDS or a dealer? I ask because I've had a duplicate number once before and still haven't gotten a definite answer as to how it happened, so I'm taking extra care to make sure. Thanks!
Edit: Nevermind I guess, just saw that he traded his Rotary away.


----------



## thejafe (Apr 29, 2012)

HDS 140 Tactical Clicky 21336. Just picked 'er up a few weeks ago :thumbsup: :


----------



## LGT (Apr 29, 2012)

twisty 1403,rotary 23351,170 tac 15269. I'm also completely envious of all of you with more HDS lights then me,esantana, NICE collection!


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Apr 30, 2012)

@thejafe,:welcome:, This is a great forum.

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 8, 2012)

diesel79 said:


> Is this light from a dealer or straight from HDS?



From the Aussie Dealer, though I'm not sure it makes any difference; they all come from Henry, in the first place. Some emitters have a slight edge in brightness, some lights have a tidier beam profile but all the ones I've seen have been first class - The one problem I had with an older 140 ex. (Parasitic Drain), was fixed 'lickety split' by HDS and came back even whiter and brighter (?). 

I'm happy! The 200T (non-rotary) lives in my pocket and hasn't missed a beat! :thumbsup:


----------



## diesel79 (May 8, 2012)

I know where they all come from, I was simply trying to determine where he was at in his backlog.


----------



## choombak (May 9, 2012)

Latest HCRI, #12928.


----------



## hakyru (May 28, 2012)

Hakyru______________________HDS Systems EDC-R1B-200 Rotary____________________________ #21544


----------



## Nicrod (May 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:Very nice indeed!


----------



## hakyru (May 29, 2012)

Nicrod said:


> :thumbsup:Very nice indeed!



Thank You


----------



## thaugen (Jun 1, 2012)

HDS Rotary #22634
HDS HCRI Clicky (older style) #15526


----------



## logikal16 (Jun 1, 2012)

EDC-E1S-120, #23681


----------



## beach honda (Jun 1, 2012)

Bezel reads "HDS Twisty #1165"
85tr
Would you mind adding me to the registrar?

Thx
cB


----------



## davyro (Jun 3, 2012)

I've just been looking at the list & i realised my Rotary wasn't on it so here it is
Rotary 200 SN 23478


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry for the slow response to some of you; I had a bit of a senior moment and didn't realize I hadn't already stopped in here, and then my schedule suddenly exploded.





thejafe said:


> HDS 140 Tactical Clicky 21336.


I know I'm repeating myself, but I'm sorry to see how few CPF-ers are buying the 140s. I do think, based on use and runtime testing, that the 140 is perhaps the best balanced Clicky, as far as power and efficiency go.





beach honda said:


> Bezel reads "HDS Twisty #1165"





beach honda said:


> 85tr
> Would you mind adding me to the registrar?


I'd be happy to! Except I'm not the Twisty registrar. But I'll swing by the other registry and add your info to the thread so it's ready to go whenever that registry does get updated. I spoke to the Twisty registrar about it yesterday, so the idea of coming back and getting his registry back up to speed has been planted in his head.





LGT said:


> twisty 1403,rotary 23351,170 tac 15269. I'm also completely envious of all of you with more HDS lights then me,esantana, NICE collection!


Got you, except for the Twisty, which has a registry of its own. As mentioned above, I'll add your info to the proper thread, and hopefully it'll get updated sometime soon. And definitely don't worry about not having more lights, if you've got more HDSes than hands, you're doing just fine!





Sparky's Magic said:


> Some emitters have a slight edge in brightness, some lights have a tidier beam profile but all the ones I've seen have been first class....


Some emitters are more efficient than others, but if one light is truly putting out more lumens than another from the same tier, one of them is faulty (unless one has a sapphire lens, but that shouldn't be a visible difference). What you seem to be describing is most likely the result of a calibration error. Does that happen? Maybe, but I've only seen really obvious calibration problems at the very lowest levels on lights built before Henry upgraded his calibrator. The most obvious apparent differences in output that I've seen come from variations in the beam and tint.





choombak said:


> Latest HCRI, #12928.





thaugen said:


> HDS HCRI Clicky (older style) #15526


Thanks to both of you for specifying generation. Ever since the engraving error lights started rolling in, ambiguous registrations of lights in the 12-15,xxx range have been a bit of a headache.



thaugen said:


> HDS Rotary #22634





thaugen said:


> HDS HCRI Clicky (older style) #15526


The Chc was purchased from Bodhran and the 200R from NocturnalKnives, correct?





davyro said:


> I've just been looking at the list & i realised my Rotary wasn't on it so here it is





davyro said:


> Rotary 200 SN 23478


Huh? Actually it's already right there! \/ 



SaturnNyne said:


> davyro.....................200RS.......#23478


----------



## PCC (Jun 16, 2012)

I've had my 120 Executive Clicky for awhile, now. S/N is 22885. Just today I swapped the emitter for a Nichia 219.


----------



## Smokescreen (Jun 17, 2012)

Smokescreen... EDC 120 Executive Clicky... S/N 13163


----------



## dy5 (Jun 20, 2012)

dy5.....................200RS.......#13017

rotary bought from dealer in Feb. 2012


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 21, 2012)

Whats the difference between a Ra and any other HDS light?


----------



## nbp (Jun 21, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Whats the difference between a Ra and any other HDS light?



Ra is a retired badge from a couple years ago. Now Henry has gone back to the HDS name again.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jun 23, 2012)

jalal20 said:


> My 170E arrived today, from the new batched going out, SN 23719


Jalal: I noticed in the HDS thread that your 170 has an XPG emitter—this is news to me! Since the XPG models have a wider beam, they can no longer be referred to as a 170Cn, so I have created a 170C category for them and switched you over to it.

*If anyone else has registered a 170C with an XPG, please let me know!*





PCC said:


> I've had my 120 Executive Clicky for awhile, now. S/N is 22885. Just today I swapped the emitter for a Nichia 219.


Nice! I'd be interested to see any photos/beamshots you'd care to share.





Smokescreen said:


> Smokescreen... EDC 120 Executive Clicky... S/N 13163


Just to be certain, this is a new second generation model, right? That's what I've put you down as.





HighlanderNorth said:


> Whats the difference between a Ra and any other HDS light?





nbp said:


> Ra is a retired badge from a couple years ago. Now Henry has gone back to the HDS name again.


Thanks for fielding that one, nbp. :thumbsup:

As stated, the only real difference is age, and perhaps origin. Ra was a marketing name that HDS briefly chose to sell its lights under, I guess because it was supposedly catchier to use a word rather than an initialism, or the full HDS Systems, which sounds kind of like a computer company. The Ra name was applied to the Twisty and the early first generation Clicky before being phased out in favor of a return to the HDS branding. I suspect the Ra name might have been canned mostly because so many customers for some reason pronounce it RA, defeating some of the purpose of it. Interestingly (or maybe not), the Ra branding was used in the US but not on lights sold in Japan, or at least not on Japanese Clickies. If you come across an HDS Clicky with a low serial, it was imported.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 24, 2012)

SaturnNyne said:


> Jalal: I noticed in the HDS thread that your 170 has an XPG emitter—this is news to me! Since the XPG models have a wider beam, they can no longer be referred to as a 170Cn, so I have created a 170C category for them and switched you over to it.
> 
> *If anyone else has registered a 170C with an XPG, please let me know!*
> 
> ...





Well, I heard that in Egypt they called it the Amun Ra, in Greece they called it the Zeus, and in the Arab world they called it the Allah... Supposedly in USA, they were originally going to call it the Jesus, but decided on Ra. I could be wrong though......


----------



## mitch168 (Jun 25, 2012)

mitch168..................140C....................#8135. (xm-l)


----------



## Sean Rorie (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine just arrived 140 edc clicky sn 13277 thank you.


----------



## Greighps (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad to finally be able to add my name to the list. 
black bezel, raised clicky, 120 Tactical. SN 26141
black bezel, raised clickt, 200 Custom. SN 25417


----------



## ironhorse (Jul 30, 2012)

just received from Unique Titanium 200 Rotary silver bezel 12831.
My older version (older tbread type) 120 clicky has a higher serial number 15585. Go figure.


----------



## Mr Painite (Jul 31, 2012)

ironhorse said:


> just received from Unique Titanium 200 Rotary silver bezel 12831.
> My older version (older tbread type) 120 clicky has a higher serial number 15585. Go figure.



got my EDC 200 LE (black bezel, raised button) from Unique Titanium today, SN 25493


----------



## chilitoma (Aug 1, 2012)

HDS Clicky L1B 200 SN#25447
HDS Rotary R1B 200 SN#25377

It's fantastic flashlight!


----------



## whateatsrabbits (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

I just picked it up LNIB on another forum.
whateatsrabbits..........170Cn.......#23211


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

#16081 HDS. 170T. lost at local market - The chances of getting it back* NIL*. :thumbsdow


----------



## SaturnNyne (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*




HighlanderNorth said:


> Well, I heard that in Egypt they called it the Amun Ra, in Greece they called it the Zeus, and in the Arab world they called it the Allah... Supposedly in USA, they were originally going to call it the Jesus, but decided on Ra. I could be wrong though......


Haha, thanks for that. Reminds me of an incident back in '08 when the dba marketing name change was announced. HDS fans were generally not very enthusiastic about it but more or less accepting... but one guy actually took serious offense to it. It was one of the regulars who had been participating in the development thread enthusiastically, but when the Ra name was announced, he said he'd never buy an HDS product again because the new name was acknowledging a false deity or some such nonsense. And I'm not sure I ever saw him again after that. Some people eh. What do you suppose he does about the days of the week? Makes up his own replacement names? :laughing:





Sean Rorie said:


> Mine just arrived 140 edc clicky sn 13277 thank you.


And thank _you_. I've listed you with the current generation of lights, but your serial is from the range that could go either way, so let me know if it's actually an old one you bought used.





ironhorse said:


> just received from Unique Titanium 200 Rotary silver bezel 12831.
> My older version (older tbread type) 120 clicky has a higher serial number 15585. Go figure.


The reason for that is explained in the note just above the second generation Clicky & Rotary list.





Mr Painite said:


> got my EDC 200 LE (black bezel, raised button) from Unique Titanium today, SN 25493


Congratulations, you're the first to register an LE. I've added in the xxxCL models in the count list.





whateatsrabbits said:


> I just picked it up LNIB on another forum.
> whateatsrabbits..........170Cn.......#23211


Are you sure it's a Cn? I'm not suggesting it isn't, it probably is, but I'm wondering if you're certain that it is, because somewhere around that serial the 170s were switched over to XPG emitters.





Sparky's Magic said:


> #16081 HDS. 170T. lost at local market - The chances of getting it back* NIL*.


Ughhhh, so sorry to hear that.  On the bright side, at least you've got another two to fall back on right? How does one lose a light in the market though; any story there?


----------



## davidwestonh (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just purchased HDS cerokoted custom.
maybe I missed hearing about unserialized lights.
or might the serial number be filled in?

Have it programmed button lock, auto turn off, and locator flash.
will have to remember to use the three clicks from off before leaving the house.

And she is orange, now what should I name her?


----------



## davidwestonh (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Pleas delete previous post found answer.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*



SaturnNyne said:


> Haha, thanks for that. Reminds me of an incident back in '08 when the dba marketing name change was announced. HDS fans were generally not very enthusiastic about it but more or less accepting... but one guy actually took serious offense to it. It was one of the regulars who had been participating in the development thread enthusiastically, but when the Ra name was announced, he said he'd never buy an HDS product again because the new name was acknowledging a false deity or some such nonsense. And I'm not sure I ever saw him again after that. Some people eh. What do you suppose he does about the days of the week? Makes up his own replacement names? :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put it in a pocket that had a hole in it after I put some stuff back. I went back but it had disappeared. It was my least favored HDS light but 'just the ticket' for poking about in the dark early.


----------



## moshow9 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just received in trade:

HDS EDC Ultimate 60 GT #0152 Lux III


----------



## Steve-at-Springboard (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Guess I should add my personal Rotary: 200RB, Steve-at-Springboard #21111 (best s/n out of a lot of five).


----------



## davyro (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Just received another HDS from the market place & i love the SN not as much as the light its just so easy to remember
HDS RA Twisty 85Tr 0888


----------



## cowsmilk (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

Cowsmilk, 140CN, Serial #9482, bought from crizyal. Has stainless bezel, flush button, and moddoo titanium clip.


----------



## Kamerat (Dec 31, 2012)

Received an orange ceracote high cri 120 from an online gear store a few days ago - serial number: #1137.


----------



## broonzbane (Jan 1, 2013)

How do we register cerakoted lights that do NOT have the serial # laser engraved on the bezel?

:thinking:

broonzbane


----------



## Kamerat (Jan 1, 2013)

I believe it is the number found under the head


----------



## broonzbane (Jan 1, 2013)

Kamerat said:


> I believe it is the number found under the head



Thanks for the info! I'm afraid I'm not that adventurous, as I took the head off my legacy Clicky once and nearly got all the threading between the body, head and reflector all whacked out!

won't this void the warranty?!?

broonzbane


----------



## Slumber (Jan 18, 2013)

Slumber Pass.............100Chc..............#14364


----------



## nbp (Jan 19, 2013)

Kamerat said:


> I believe it is the number found under the head



That number is way too small to be the serial I believe; that must mean something in regards to the electronics. 

Plus, the numbers on the bezels are totally arbitrary, they don't go with certain bodies or anything. They just grab a bezel put of the bin and screw it on. Mostly they just differentiate the generations, to my knowledge.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

tjswarbrick........................120Chc..................27275


----------



## nargalzius (Apr 11, 2013)

Can someone explain the purpose of this listing? Is this for official service/support, or just for kicks?

I just purchased an HDS and would obviously want to include it once I get my hands on it. I was just wondering of there are any benefits of including it in this list.


----------



## AZPops (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

HCRI Rotary; 27300


----------



## nbp (Apr 11, 2013)

nargalzius said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of this listing? Is this for official service/support, or just for kicks?
> 
> I just purchased an HDS and would obviously want to include it once I get my hands on it. I was just wondering of there are any benefits of including it in this list.



For kicks, mostly. Join the fun!


----------



## Random Dan (Apr 11, 2013)

*Random Dan.....E1S-120.....#27075


*
Purchased from UniqueTitanium, Osram emitter, stonewash bezel finish.


----------



## AZPops (Apr 11, 2013)

nargalzius said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of this listing? Is this for official service/support, or just for kicks?
> 
> I just purchased an HDS and would obviously want to include it once I get my hands on it. I was just wondering of there are any benefits of including it in this list.



You're not official till you're officially registered!


----------



## diesel79 (Apr 12, 2013)

HCRI clicky. SN 26616


----------



## TwitchALot (Apr 14, 2013)

HCRI Clicky, SN 27161.


----------



## sqchram (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

sqchram Rotary, High CRI, standard lens, silver bezel, flush button CrHcriLgBsbB123F ser #26940


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Ra Clicky Serial Number Registry! (Part 2)*

This is mine!
erehwyrevwkool.............120E........#17932 (Erlige (CPFItalia) > erehwyrevekool)

:wave:


----------



## Gun Doc (Apr 20, 2013)

Custom Rotary, 120 High CRI, glass lens, black bezel, raised button, SN 25164. Worth the wait!

Programming to what you want in not hard at all. Did it, changed mind, did it again.


----------



## grateful1 (Apr 25, 2013)

It seems that my original Ra Clicky is broken beyond repair. This Registry number (grateful1 140cgt #5986) should no longer be out there: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...er-Registry!&p=2754003&viewfull=1#post2754003 ----I hope to get a new one...just want to find one that matches!


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi cri clicky, SN 24815 black bezel. Love this light!


----------



## Mtbmurf (Apr 25, 2013)

grateful1 said:


> It seems that my original Ra Clicky is broken beyond repair. This Registry number (grateful1 140cgt #5986) should no longer be out there: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...er-Registry!&p=2754003&viewfull=1#post2754003 ----I hope to get a new one...just want to find one that matches!



Should probably just put R.I.P next to it in the registry?? What happened? You call Henry? I own 4 hds. My goto for anything i need reliability for!


----------



## grateful1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mtbmurf said:


> Should probably just put R.I.P next to it in the registry?? What happened? You call Henry? I own 4 hds. My goto for anything i need reliability for!



I'm not sure what happened...I don't hike or travel with it...mainly use it with the pooch. - Basically, the battery will just drain when sitting. Henry said it can't be fixed as the early ones were 'glued'  . So...I've to get a new one!


----------



## merc240d (May 17, 2013)

Hi cri clicky, SN 26867 Silver bezel. Rec'd 1st week of May 2013.


----------



## erehwyrevekool (May 17, 2013)

My new old Clicky High CRI 100 SN 14033
Legacy thread, silver SS bezel, flush button switch cap and glass lens. Love it


----------



## chaoss (May 17, 2013)

HI CRI 120 custom clicky w/flat tail cap, s.s. bezel and snazzy clip. #27349


----------



## asot (Jun 1, 2013)

asot.......................200R........#22581
sold to Emu124


----------



## rjking (Jun 1, 2013)

HDS Systems EDC-200-E Executive 
EDC-E1S-200, Pocket clip bezel down carry, black body & bezel, ultra clear glass lens, custom-built clicky, flush tail button...#25173


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jun 12, 2013)

140E clicky (raised tailcap) s/n 14309
170T clicky s/n 16716


----------



## Mtbmurf (Jun 12, 2013)

Catching up from over time....Need to move 18273 to mtbmurf from hron... Now also sports a moodoo clip and plain jane tie bezel for dress up... Also 5248 i think a 140gt with flush button exec program and silver bezel. Also sporting a 17670 tube with plain ti bezel and extra raised button- a killer complete EDC package.


----------



## Jonnor (Jun 18, 2013)

Bought a legacy 100 High CRI from Lantos on CPFMP. VERY Happy with it.

jonnor...................100 High CRI..............#15318 Lantos>jonnor, no clip, ver 2


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 22, 2013)

HDS Rotary EDC-R1S-200 #20160
HDS Rotary EDC-R1B-200 #22192


----------



## ro.ma. (Sep 10, 2013)

HDS Rotary EDC-R1S-200 #27381
HDS Executive EDC-E1S-170 #27379


----------



## sinnyc (Sep 10, 2013)

As of 9/9/13 I am the happy owner of:
HDS Rotary EDC-R1S-200 #28302

- Tim


----------



## Starik1 (Sep 10, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> As of 9/9/13 I am the happy owner of:
> HDS Rotary EDC-R1S-200 #28302
> 
> - Tim


When did you order this one, if I may ask?


----------



## sinnyc (Sep 10, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> As of 9/9/13 I am the happy owner of:
> HDS Rotary EDC-R1S-200 #28302
> 
> - Tim





Starik1 said:


> When did you order this one, if I may ask?



I checked the "When did you order your HDS" thread the day after this post by LPA261. I checked out the site he referenced, made the order on 9/4/13, and had the light in my hand yesterday, 9/9/13. So I got incredibly lucky 

- Tim


----------



## BenChiew (Sep 11, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> I checked the "When did you order your HDS" thread the day after this post by LPA261. I checked out the site he referenced, made the order on 9/4/13, and had the light in my hand yesterday, 9/9/13. So I got incredibly lucky
> 
> - Tim



Was that 5 days or 5 months?


----------



## sinnyc (Sep 11, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> Was that 5 days or 5 months?


 Days, Ben.


----------



## gteague (Sep 29, 2013)

> Ordered from HDS website 10 Nov 2012: Item# EDC-E1S-200 , Description: EDC Executive flashlight, 200 lumens, silver bezel, black body, flush button, single 123 battery.




the above light, labeled 'HDS Systems' | SN 27448 arrived yesterday (10_28_2013).

i also own:

flush button executive 120: labeled 'RA Clicky' | SN 7636

protruding button tactical 120: labeled 'HDS Clicky' | SN 10624


----------



## RubiconSS (Sep 30, 2013)

200 Rotary sn:26925
120 HiCri Clicky sn:27518

Great pair


----------



## davidwestonh (Oct 2, 2013)

120 hiCri Clicky sn. 28004


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 3, 2013)

Jakeyb. executive Hcri 120. Ss bezel Sn.27865


----------



## Tracker II (Oct 3, 2013)

Executive Hcri 120 Clicky SN 28157
Executive Hcri 120 Clicky SN 28195


----------



## jimboutilier (Oct 5, 2013)

Executive Rotary EDC-R1S-200 s/n 27738
Executive Clicky EDC-E1S-200 s/n 27931
Executive Clicky EDC-E1S-N170 s/n 26454


----------



## whill44 (Oct 11, 2013)

*HDC-E1S-140 - EDC Executive 140 #26933*


----------



## uncle wong (Nov 8, 2013)

EDC-E1S-Hcri >> 27649

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickmen (Nov 22, 2013)

EDC-E1B-120 GDP (now XP-G2 R5 3D and flush button)...............SN: 25356

greetings from Germany


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 22, 2013)

DrafterDan...................EDC Custom Clicky........#26452 high CRI 120 lm


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnbeck180...HDS 200 rotary w/ black bezel.
Serial # 21621 purchased from Vb14 off the MP. 

Johnbeck180....HDS Hi Cri clicky........black bezel
Serial # 24815. Purchased from HDS systems.


----------



## nargalzius (Dec 31, 2013)

Custom Rotary
120 HCRI
Sapphire lens, AlTiN bezel, raised button
S/N: 31981


----------



## Budman231 (Jan 4, 2014)

Budman231...................HDS Clicky/Black/Black/120/Raised........#24841


----------



## stanmog (Jan 16, 2014)

rotary EDC-R1S-250 SN 27653


----------



## AndrewKelley (Jan 16, 2014)

AndrewKelley.................... Custom Rotary - Sapphire lens, silver bezel, 200 lumens, raised button ........... #27927


----------



## whill44 (Jan 28, 2014)

EDC Rotary flashlight, 250 lumens, silver bezel, black body, flush button......#27790


----------



## Croquette (Jan 29, 2014)

I received my edc clicky 140 (GDP) this morning.
It's written SN 26429 on the silver bezel...

Man, I thought 47, Fenix, Sunwayman flashlights were good...

These HDS are just insane in quality... I'm doomed...


----------



## MRaymond (Jan 29, 2014)

Mraymond................Rotary EDC-R1S-250...........SN 26462


----------



## Kwazyjuice (Jan 29, 2014)

Kwazyjuice EDC-R1S-250 SN 27920


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 1, 2014)

Bwolf......EDC-R1B-250......SN 31395


----------



## mthayr (Feb 1, 2014)

mthayr...................HDS Clicky/AlTiN/Nichia 219 HCRI/Flush Button........#32457

Ordered custom from Oveready.com


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 6, 2014)

AMD64Blondie.......................EDC-R1S-250.SN # 27985.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 30, 2014)

Echo63……………….170CT….SN#16902

Purchased from GQLUX over at CPFMP 

im not 100% sure exactly what it is, 170CT is my best guess
its all black, tactical tail, 170 lumens and GDP emitter - i don't know what the original programming was (and i don't really want to reset it to find out)
body has two holes drilled for a clip, but its wearing a darksucks Ti Clip instead
Bezel is marked SN16902 HDS Systems
its certainly had a hard life (was advertised as a dropped, scratched user) there is Anodize missing, big dings, the lens and reflector had fingerprints on them.
i cleaned the reflector off as best as i could, cleaned the lens and all the threads, relubed the Orings and its my newest EDC light, i had forgotten how good the UI is on them, and the GDP emitter is amazingly throwy compared to my other EDC size lights (NT120P, SWM V10R, even my 6P with nailbender module)
i dont mind using this one hard either ! 

heres a pic with my 100TW twisty


----------



## yoyoman (May 23, 2014)

yoyoman..........EDC clicky custom 219B..............SN# 29455

Purchased from IS


----------



## yearnslow (May 24, 2014)

Yearnslow......EDC Rotary 200 R1B.......sn: 20975


----------



## Nekolf (May 24, 2014)

Nekolf........EDC Rotary R1S N170........SN#29783


----------



## jgreen71 (May 25, 2014)

Jgreen71.............EDC Rotary R1B-200..............SN#20812


----------



## 9881255 (May 27, 2014)

9881255..........HDS EDC Rotary R1s 250.........Black with stainless bezel.......Serial # 30099


----------



## marcalbar (May 29, 2014)

marcalbar .........EDC Executive Clicky Custom 219B........s/n 26400


----------



## kwb1959 (Jun 7, 2014)

kwb1959..........HDS EDC-E1S-140..........#29933


----------



## tyu (Jun 8, 2014)

tyu.....EDC-E1S-Hcri(140 lm).....#29663

Purchased from Unique Titanium


----------



## Greighps (Jul 24, 2014)

Ra clicky SN 5790. Bought from Colorado a couple years ago. Forgot to update. Oops lol.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jul 24, 2014)

legacy 140Cn #9483 is no longer in my possession, it was sold to a member a while back.

However legacy 140Cn #5383 now is in my possession and no longer with gottawearshades.

Makes me wonder why I sold the first one I had!!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 31, 2014)

HDS Rotary 250.S/N #29521.

Purchased direct from hdssystems.com.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 1, 2014)

EDC Rotary 170 neutral (219B) with black bezel and flush tail switch. S/N 31876
Purchased from Oveready

Rotary 250 XPG2 with silver bezel and flush tail switch. S/N 30282
Purchased from Oveready


----------



## physicsmajor (Aug 4, 2014)

EDC Tactical 170 neutral with black bezel, raised tail switch, and sapphire crystal. S/N 31203
Custom ordered direct from Henry at HDSSystems.com


----------



## rickyro (Aug 6, 2014)

Rotary 170 N, black bezel, sapphire lens. S/N 30549

Custom from HDS website


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 6, 2014)

Is the registry dead? SaturnNyne hasn't edited the list since 10/2012.


----------



## darwin (Feb 15, 2015)

darwin.....................170CT.......#18264 Dark Earth Cerakote
darwin.....................170CT-Ti.......#10044 (incoming)

wow, that puts me at 6 lights registered... I think I have issues.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 16, 2015)

I have no idea why these are done? I welcome an explanation.

Anywho: HDS Executive Clicky 325 - Zombie Green - 36346

Shot Show from the man himself!


----------



## darwin (Feb 16, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> I have no idea why these are done? I welcome an explanation.
> 
> Anywho: HDS Executive Clicky 325 - Zombie Green - 36346
> 
> Shot Show from the man himself!



I see them as interesting from the standpoint of numbers of each model based on age of the lights... And also mildly interesting and useful for the "lost/stolen" lights (I'm on that list from "pre-crash".) it hasn't recovered the light, but good to check before purchasing a used light. You can also potentially learn more about the light in question other than "so I got this light, it says Ra on it and it's really bright."


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 17, 2015)

darwin said:


> I see them as interesting from the standpoint of numbers of each model based on age of the lights... And also mildly interesting and useful for the "lost/stolen" lights (I'm on that list from "pre-crash".) it hasn't recovered the light, but good to check before purchasing a used light. You can also potentially learn more about the light in question other than "so I got this light, it says Ra on it and it's really bright."



Thats pretty interesting. Especially the stolen part, that is angering. Wish Henry would put out an "Find my HDS" feature like find my iPhone. Then you can track it or brick it!


----------



## darwin (Feb 17, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Thats pretty interesting. Especially the stolen part, that is angering. Wish Henry would put out an "Find my HDS" feature like find my iPhone. Then you can track it or brick it!



Hahaha. I'd gladly LoJack the incoming Ti clicky! And yes, I've considered chipping mine.

My current thought is to put an information slip in the battery compartment wrapped around the battery. With something along the lines of:

"Free lifetime battery replacements. Please send light to XXXX."
"Reward if found."

Or just the contact info.

My guess is that 99% of the people out there who "find" a lost or stolen light of this quality wouldn't know what it was... Nor would they know what those "weird short non AA(A)" batteries are.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 18, 2015)

darwin said:


> Hahaha. I'd gladly LoJack the incoming Ti clicky! And yes, I've considered chipping mine.
> 
> My current thought is to put an information slip in the battery compartment wrapped around the battery. With something along the lines of:
> 
> ...




Im fairly certain a cleaning lady at a hotel swiped my Mcgizmo Saphire, so I was already upset with your loss. That comment you just made put me in werewolf mode though! I don't like people. I used to not like them too, but I still do.


----------



## *PS* (Mar 2, 2015)

Got a few days ago:
gladius...................170Rn........#30176

Great light!!!!!


----------



## greatscoot (Mar 2, 2015)

Greatscoot.............Rotary R1B-200..............SN#22450 (Purchased from Tactical Led in Aug 2011) Black Bezel, Raised Button.
Rotary Hyper Red............SN#33520 (Purchased from another CFP'er in Mar, 2015) Silver Bezel, Flush Button.


----------



## Robe (Mar 28, 2015)

Rotary 170 nichia: 32958


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Mar 30, 2015)

Clicky 120 high CRI SN# 27214


----------

